# Skopje through my eyes & my lens



## Nightsky

Nice pictures from the rarely seen Macedonian capital! Didn't know that Skopje had double decker buses, few cities outside UK have them.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks!

The House of football (The HQ of the Football Federation of Macedonia), located in the district of Lisiche, at the periphery of the town.

DSC07114 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the center of Skopje...

DSC07205 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Ramstore mall, located in the center

DSC07206 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje's old town. Connected with the newer part of the city via the Stone bridge. The old town has preserved some of the architecture from the end of the 19th and the beginning of the 20th century. It's a place where lot of workshops, shops, bars, taverns and tea rooms are located. 

DSC08594 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08595 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A typical street in the old town

DSC08596 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08597 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08598 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05472 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05471 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05470 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05469 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05468 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05467 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05466 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05465 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05464 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05454 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05453 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC06431 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06430 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06429 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06428 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06565 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06606 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06769 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Synergy office building in Aerodrom district

DSC07124 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Vero mall in the center of the city

DSC08627 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08629 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08628 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08630 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

An older photo of the cathedral church St. Clement of Ohrid in the central part of the city

cкопје (153) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;124313039 said:


> Skopje's old town. Connected with the newer part of the city via the Stone bridge. The old town has preserved some of the architecture from the end of the 19th and the beginning of the 20th century. It's a place where lot of workshops, shops, bars, taverns and tea rooms are located.


Finely, you present the old town 

I wait for the historical landmarks. I have watched with interest this video presentation which includes the Byzantine and Ottoman architecture of the city:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QthW8VQMu40


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A residential building in the Debar Maalo district

DSC08635 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Scenes from the central part of the town...

DSC03607 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC03605 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC03172 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC03105 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC03134 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The HQ of the construction company Beton

DSC03980 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Some nice modern architecture over there, allthough I prefer the cozy old town.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Capitol Residence & Mall in Aerodrom district. The first four floors are mall, the rest four floors are residential apartments.

DSC09020 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Right across the boulevard, on the opposite site from the Capitol Residence & Mall, there is a multi-storey car park, named Ilinden.

DSC09018 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Near by Capitol Residence & Mall...

DSC08616 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08615 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A street in the Karposh district

DSC08806 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08807 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08808 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The HQ of the Komercijalna Banka (Commercial Bank) in the central part of the city, right next to the square Macedonia

DSC09046 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00669 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hidden old building among the residential commieblocks knowns as "City Wall"

DSC09030 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of the town

DSC09027 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## dathaont

the structure of the house 's very special


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Cake boutique

DSC09023 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A service street in the central part of the city

DSC09050 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere in the central part of the city

DSC01227 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

. by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The football stadium

DSC05530 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A house nearby the fortress Kale

DSC05476 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The administrative building of the Macedonian Customs. In front of it you can see remains of the old fortification that has been part of the fortress Kale. This building is located under the fortress.

DSC06708 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Macedonian Red Cross, located in the city's center

DSC06612 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the central part of the city

DSC05761 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05760 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05762 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Building in the Karposh district

DSC05035 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

BMW showroom on Scupi street. This street is full of showrooms and other shops.

DSC07155 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The public swimming pool "Mladost", located in the part of the town where a complex for sport activities is located, like the above mentioned swimming pool, a sport hall, few tennis courts, a hockey hall, kart track etc.

DSC00712 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The sport hall "Boris Trajkovski", located in the same sport complex.

DSC00711 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting building on Partizanski Odredi blvd., Centar district

DSC09125 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Church of St. Panteleimon in Gorno Nerezi, on the mountain Vodno, above Skopje, is a small 12th-century Byzantine church located in a monastery complex. The church and monastery are dedicated to St. Panteleimon, the patron saint of physicians.

The church was constructed in 1164 as a foundation of Alexius Angelus Comnenus, a son of Constantine Angelos and Theodora Komnene, a daughter of Byzantine Emperor Alexios I Komnenos.

The frescoes in the church are famous examples of Comnenian Age Byzantine Art, depicting scenes from the Passion of Christ and various hagiographical illustrations.

more info on the link

The monastery complex

DSC04458 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04450 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04457 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04445 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04448 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04447 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church of St. Panteleimon 

DSC04456 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04449 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04444 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04443 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC04452 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update...the church has identical design like those in Greece.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^
Thanks... The church is built in the so called Byzantine style, so it's similar or identical with the churches built in the same period in the other Balkans countries.

________________________________________________

Insurance Macedonia building. Built in 1977. Architects: Kiril Muratovski and Miroslav Sidoski. Located in the central part of the town.

DSC06124 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06125 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06126 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another interesting building in the central part - Feroinvest building. 

DSC06119 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06118 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06114 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very close to that building is the building of the National Insurance company (on the right side of the photo).

DSC06117 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06113 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Tavtalidže district, mostly with residential houses...

DSC05071 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05069 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05065 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05070 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05063 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

And this church - New Apostolic Church

DSC05066 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church St. Archangel Michael in Avtokomanda district. Built in 1927, on the foundations of an older church. The iconostasis of the church is made of marble. 

DSC05322 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05325 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05330 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05336 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05323 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The English military cemetery from World War I are located next to the church.

DSC05339 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05338 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05337 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church yard

DSC05333 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05332 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05331 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05334 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some old graves in the church yard

DSC05329 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05328 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05327 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

_After a short brake, my presentation of Skopje continues..._

A residential building in the central part of the city

DSC05577 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05576 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05575 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05574 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05573 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hotel Russia in Aerodrom district

DSC00053 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje Zoo & The Museum of Natural History

DSC05678 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05680 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05681 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05682 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05683 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05685 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05701 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05702 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05707 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05711 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05720 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05723 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05724 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05722 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05730 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05728 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05731 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05732 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05733 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05738 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05739 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05741 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05744 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05746 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05748 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05752 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05755 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05756 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Coffee shop "Concept 37" on Ruzveltova street

DSC00062 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as usually


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kozle district

DSC06036 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06032 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06035 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06030 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06008 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC06025 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06019 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06020 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kozle district

DSC06056 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC06049 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06048 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06046 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06044 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Karposh district

DSC05962 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05955 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05954 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05953 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05952 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05947 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05949 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05951 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Železara district

DSC08535 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08536 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Telekom building in brutalist style. The building was designed by the architect Janko Konstantinov, and it was built in 1975.

DSC05895 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05892 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05889 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05881 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Next to the brutalist complex of the Telekom is Ohridska Banka

DSC05893 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05897 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05896 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice new photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The "Bohemian" street - place with taverns, bars and beer shops, located in the Debar Maalo district, very close to the City park.

DSC05437 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05435 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05434 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05433 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05430 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05429 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05438 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05440 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05439 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05444 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05441 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05428 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another multi-story car park in the central part of the city. This one was open for use in 2014. 

DSC05283 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05273 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05280 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05276 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential towers in Karposh district

DSC00074 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Centar district

DSC08574 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good looking, very nice new photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05115 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Debar Maalo district

DSC00097 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00098 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00101 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A neighborhood in the Gjorche Petrov district

DSC05090 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05093 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05092 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05101 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05094 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05097 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05100 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A house in the Topansko Pole district

DSC05391 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A neighborhood in the Lisiche district

DSC00103 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00104 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00138 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00137 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Student housing complex in the Avtokomanda district

DSC05342 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05344 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05345 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05340 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05341 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05343 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05347 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05349 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05351 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05353 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05354 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05352 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Student houses looks indeed very nice


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the National Bank of the Republic of Macedonia, built in brutalist style (1975).

DSC00154 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00155 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00157 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00158 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lumix building, square Macedonia, Centar district

DSC00161 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00162 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential complex in the Karposh district

DSC05306 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the Debar Maalo district

DSC05302 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the Karposh district

DSC05303 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Ilinden blvd. in Karposh district

DSC05495 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A modular school in the village of Ilinden, near Skopje. This village is becoming more and more urbanized, and due to expanding of the city it become a suburb. The school was built in 2012 and it was the first modular school in Macedonia.

DSC00170 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00169 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00168 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Debar Maalo district

DSC08741 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## tabnak64

tanks


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential towers in the Aerodrom district

DSC05644 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05645 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05646 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05648 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05649 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Nice and interesting thread. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

-double post-


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Aerodrom district

DSC05640 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some interesting building

DSC05621 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05619 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05618 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the center of the city

DSC05602 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05601 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Butel 2 district (where you can find mostly residential houses)

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Nice pics! Thanks for posting.

It's always nice to see cities from that part of the world.


----------



## Surrealplaces

I see a lot of English used there in billboards and ads, etc.... but even the graffiti is in English! lol.



Skopje/Скопје;126894167 said:


> Residential building in the center of the city
> 
> DSC05602 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Surrealplaces said:


> I see a lot of English used there in billboards and ads, etc.... but even the graffiti is in English! lol.


Nothing strange about this, since kids in Macedonia learn English in their first grade (at the age of six) as second language...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Medical high school, built in brutalist style. Located in the Vodno district, next to the Clinical center.

DSC05904 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05909 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Medical high school "Dr. Pance Karagjozov" in Skopje, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05908 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05913 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Detail of the medical high school "Dr. Pance Karagjozov" in Skopje, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Building in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The American Embassy 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Gradski park in autumn 

DSC06087 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of a neighborhood in the Aerodrom district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice photos around Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kapishtec district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kapishtec district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Street scene

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje Sever district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The high school Zef Ljush Marku in the Skopje Sever district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Dallas star

Cool thread, enjoying seeing this city!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The newer part of the National & University Library "St. Clement of Ohrid", located in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A detail of the Museum of the Macedonian struggle for Independence. The Museum is located in the central part, on the bank of the river Vardar, next to the National Theater and the Museum of the Holocaust. It was built few years ago. 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yahya Pasha's mosque in the district of Chair. According the preserved documents, the mosque was built in 1504. 

During the period of its existence the mosque had been renovated several times. In the late 19th and 20th century, the mosque was hit twice by lightning, which caused damage to the building. In 1915, during the First World War, the Germans used the space of the mosque for artillery workshop, so after the WWI the mosque was again adjusted to perform religious rites.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the Karposh district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Building in the central district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the company Sektron, in Kapishtec district

Sektron, Skopje / Сектрон, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Debar Maalo district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Butel 2 district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice autumn photos from the city...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking toward the downtown...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the central part of the town

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Autumn walk...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The football stadium from another angle. On the left side you can see part of the Kale fortress. You can also see the city behind the stadium. 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Are the mountains always snow-capped or is this recent snow? Looks stunning!

The old town looks fascinating as well!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

El_Greco said:


> Are the mountains always snow-capped or is this recent snow? Looks stunning!


^^ Mostly during the winters. The photos above are older (especially the ones with panoramic view towards the downtown), from March this year.

___________________________

_The autumn in my hometown..._

Along the river quay

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The Gradski park

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A fountain with the Coat of Arms of the City of Skopje

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Nice!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Panoramic photo from February this year... We can see mostly the Aerodrom district. 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Paloma Bianca building in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Building in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The pedestrian street Tose Proeski in the Novo Lisiche district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small church next to the pedestrian street

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some of the residential buildings in that neighborhood

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of the city...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk along the river quay in the districts of Novo Lisiche and Aerodrom... (the photos are from February this year)

DSC07167 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07168 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07169 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07170 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07172 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC07175 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07176 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07178 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07179 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07183 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07184 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07185 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC07186 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07187 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07189 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07192 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07193 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07194 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07195 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC07196 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07197 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07198 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07199 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07200 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07201 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07203 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07204 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

SP Planet in Gjorche Petrov district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The park in Gjorcje Petrov district

DSC03697 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03698 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03701 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03702 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03710 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03711 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03712 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The small train that used to operate on the line Skopje-Ohrid untill 1952. Now it's being placed in the park as open museum of the Macedonian Railroad company.

DSC03709 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03703 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03704 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03705 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03706 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03707 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03708 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Vlae district


----------



## winnipeg

What an huge topic, thanks for all these photos!!! 

To be honest, Skopje looks way way better than what I thought (even if you have probably take photos about the best parts), and what I notice is that the city seems to be very very green with a lot of trees and green areas, and I like that! :yes:

Skopje is definitly on the top of the cities I would like to visit during 2016 in the Balkans! :yes:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Church in Madzir Maalo district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the Hrom district

DSC03724 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03725 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My neighborhood...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Novo Lisiche district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new hotel Marriott in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the city's center...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Debar Maalo district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another from the city's center...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

...and another - the Ristic palace, one of the landmarks of the central square Macedonia in my hometown

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the city's center...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the square Philip II

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The entrance of the Ministry for Foreign Affairs, located in the central part of the city

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Karposh district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The cathedral church St. Clement of Ohrid in the central part of the city. This church was built between 1972 and 1991.

St. Clement of Ohrid, Skopje / Свети Климент Охридски, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

I don't know why, but IMO the new residential buildings you show look much nicer than they do in much of western Europe. Thanks for the nice pictures


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Macedonian Radio Television, or MRTV in short.

MRTV, Skopje / МРТВ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The building of the Youth Cultural Center, a place where lot of cultural events are organized (music concerts, exhibitions, book promotions, movie screenings, theater plays etc.) I will try to provide some better photo of this interesting place.

MKC, Skopje / МКЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very good, very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Once again, thanks! 

Street scene... or more likely, bridge scene. 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Macedonian Academy for Science and Arts. It's built in brutalist architecture style in 1976. The architect is Boris Čipan. 

MANU, Skopje / МАНУ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

MANU, Skopje / МАНУ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Administrative building in the center of the city - I believe it's court

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The older part of the National & University library "St. Klement of Ohrid"

National & university library St. Klement of Ohrid, Skopje / НУБ Свети Климент Охридски, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

National & university library St. Klement of Ohrid, Skopje / НУБ Свети Климент Охридски, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the Yadran square, in the central part of the city...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Parking in the central part of the town...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and view towards the Holiday Inn hotel.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Butel 2 district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC06873 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Chair district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## hciki

I like Skopje and people !


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks.

In the Kozle district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice house in Kozle district...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks.

The church Zlata of Maglen in the Saraj district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Treta Makedonska Brigada (Third Macedonian Brigade) blvd. in the Aerodrom district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid

it's nice to see some photos of this city of an ancient country Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Scene from the Lisiche district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gjorche Petrov district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Pero Nakov street...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building in the Skopje Sever district ("Sever" means "North" in Macedonian and other Slavic languages) 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church St. Nickolas in the same district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The boulevard Mitropolit Teodosij Gologanov in the Karposh district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ In the same neighborhood

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hospital St. Clement of Ohrid in the central part of the city

Hospital St. Clement of Ohrid, Skopje / Болница Свети климент Охридски, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos kay:



Skopje/Скопје;131174980 said:


> ("Sever" means "North" in Macedonian and other Slavic languages)


"Sever" also in Russian, but in Ukrainian "Pivnich"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Multi-story garage in the central part of the town

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Aerodrom district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

nice city and photo update.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks.

Residential building in the Aerodrom district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

New residential building in the Debar Maalo district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thank you!

The new administrative building of the ProCredit Bank in the Karposh district.




























Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Gorky cafe in the central district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hockey hall in the sport complex Boris Trajkovski

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere in the Bunjakovec district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few shots of the Mitropolit Teodosij Gologanov blvd.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Karposh district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;131544215 said:


> The question of when the Skopje Aqueduct was built is unclear.


The masonry with alternating layers of stone and brick is typical for middle and late Byzantine architecture, though Ottomans, up to 16th century, may have imitated this type of masonry as well.


----------



## AA999

Nice photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks!

We are still in the Karposh district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed for once again very nice photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ 

Thank you!

____________

The Ilinden blvd. in the central district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and the hotel City Park

Skopje, Hotel City Park by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the National Bank and the full moon above it. The photo was taken on 21st of March.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Mini-square in the central part of the town

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Holocaust Memorial Center for the Jews of Macedonia is a multimedia center, consisting of several functional parts. The Memorial Center is located in the so-called Jewish Quarter of Skopje, which was the center of Jewish life in this city until the deportation of the Jews. 

The museum is located on the square Phillip II in the central district.

It was officially opened on 10 March 2011, exactly 68 years after the deportation of the Macedonian Jews to the Treblinka extermination camp.

Museum of the Holocaust, Skopje / Музеј на Холокаустот, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Museum of the Holocaust, Skopje / Музеј на Холокаустот, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Museum of the Holocaust, Skopje / Музеј на Холокаустот, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Office building in the central district

ССМ, Скопје / SSM, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Weird commieblock from the socialist period. This one is located in the Aerodrom district and it was built somewhere in the 1980's.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Kapishtec district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo update.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ 

Thanks.

At the Vodno district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Renewed commieblock in the Kapištec district. In the recent years many residential buildings were renewed (with better and more efficient thermal isolation facades).

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Debar Maalo district...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Skopje city districts


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Ministry for Agriculture, forestry and waters, across the building on the post #479, in the Debar Maalo district

Ministry for Agriculture, forestry and waters, Skopje / Министерство за земјоделство, шумарство и водостопанство, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ministry for Agriculture, forestry and waters, Skopje / Министерство за земјоделство, шумарство и водостопанство, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Museum of the Macedonian Struggle for Sovereignty and Independence. The building is located between the Macedonian National Theater, the Holocaust Museum of Macedonia, the Stone Bridge and the Vardar River.

The exhibit covers the period from the beginning of the resistance movement against the Ottoman rule, until the declaration of independence from Yugoslavia on 8 September 1991. The guided tours take visitors through 13 exhibits ending in front of the original copy of the 1991 Declaration of Independence.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The GTC shopping mall, the first mall in communist Yugoslavia and Macedonia. It was built in 1973 and designed by the architect Živko Popovski. 

Today is important landmark of the modernist architecture from the 1970's. On the photo you can see only a part of it.

GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the National Lottery, located in the central district

Macedonian Lottery, Skopje / Лотарија на Македонија, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid

it's nice of you showing your beautiful city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thank you.

________________

Few more photos of the GTC mall (see post #483)

GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Central Train Station, built in 1981. It's elevated on concrete pillars and it's massive platform, almost 3 km (2 miles) long.

Train station, Skopje / Железничка станица, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The seat of the political party VMRO-DPMNE (the ruling party in the moment, but probably not for so long). It's located in the central part of the town, on the square with the same name (VMRO).

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the pedestrian street Macedonia

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The first building is the old Hotel Bristol (today is out of use and under reconstruction), the second one is the Sparkasse Bank and the third one is some office building. They are located on the upper part of the Macedonia street in the central district.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Interesting reflection in the Sparkasse Bank! 
My "photographic eye" always is attracted by such details. ;-)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the pedestrian street Macedonia...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Scene from the Karposh district (this is the Ilinden blvd.)

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

nice and neat city....and the photos as well.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks.
___________________

The (former Military Hospital) City Hospital _8th of September_. Designed by the architect Josip Osojnik, built 1964-1971.

Hospital 8th of September, Skopje / Болница „8-ми септември“, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

nice photo update...some old buildings are really charming.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks! BTW, today this thread celebrates it's first year anniversary... Yay!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So, we're gonna make a little trip to the Kozjak artificial lake that is located some 30 km from Skopje. It's actually located behind the mountain Vodno, so if you wanna get there you have to circle around the mountain. The trip is nice, there is interesting scenery along the road.

The lake is 32 km (20 mi) long, with maximum depth of 130 m (430 ft). The maximum elevation of the lake is 469.9 m and it has a capacity of about 380 million m³ of water.

OK, the lake:

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The dam

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The drainage system

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

There is a small church next to the dam...

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Kozjak Lake / Езеро Козјак by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The road from Kozjak lake to Skopje...

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

On the left side of the photo you can see the Millennium cross, one of the landmarks of Skopje. Basically now we are behind the mountain Vodno.

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Road Kozjak-Skopje / Пат Козјак-Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Our next stop will be the Marko's monastery, built in 1346 and located in the village of Markova Sušica, 18 kilometres (11 mi) from Skopje. 

Thanks everyone for watching, commenting and liking this thread. It was a fun year and I enjoyed presenting my hometown. See you very soon.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Marko's Monastery is a monastery located in the village of Markova Sušica, 18 kilometres (11 mi) from Skopje. 

Marko's Monastery contains a single cross-shaped church dedicated to Saint Demetrius. The monastery grounds also consist of lodgings, a belfry, a well, warehouses, a bakery, and a mill. The monastery still operates a special oven used to make rakija (local brandy).

The construction of the Church of Saint Demetrius began in 1346. The church, including the interior paintings, were completed 30 years later.

Marko's Monastery / Марков манастир by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Marko's Monastery / Марков манастир by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Marko's Monastery / Марков манастир by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Marko's Monastery / Марков манастир by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Marko's Monastery / Марков манастир by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The river Markova Reka that flows near the monastery...

Markova River / Маркова река by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Markova Sušica has another church, dedicated to the Holy Mother of God.

Holy Mother of God, Markova Sushica village / Пресвета Богородица, село Маркова Сушица by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Holy Mother of God, Markova Sushica village / Пресвета Богородица, село Маркова Сушица by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Holy Mother of God, Markova Sushica village / Пресвета Богородица, село Маркова Сушица by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Holy Mother of God, Markova Sushica village / Пресвета Богородица, село Маркова Сушица by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Nice churches! :yes:


----------



## yansa

That churches have especially beautiful brickwork! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

OK, back to Skopje... The Reonski Centar district.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hidden villa in the Karposh district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Bit Pazar neighborhood...

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skopje/Скопје;132513275 said:


> Hidden villa in the Karposh district
> 
> Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


Looking good, very nice


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos of the Centar district

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hotel Karposh in the district with the same name...

Hotel Karposh, Skopje / Хотел Карпош, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Hotel Karposh, Skopje / Хотел Карпош, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and the The Partizanski odredi blvd. nearby

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

The Partizanski boulevard is very nice.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Olympic pool, typical architecture from the 1980's in my country

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Multi-story car park in the central district. It was open for use in 2015.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots...and update as well.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks!

TCC Plaza hotel, very weird building in the central part of the city, next to the multi-story car park from post #514.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The oldest house in Skopje dates back from 1836. It used to be a family house, but today is a national restaurant. The house is constructed of wood and stones, and it has the original carved ceilings. It's protected by the Bureau of the National Treasure. 

Old City House, Skopje (1836) / Стара куќа, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Old City House, Skopje (1836) / Стара куќа, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very nice old building!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The "Freedom" bridge in the central part of the city. It was recently reconstructed.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few office buildings in the central part of the city (mostly banks and their offices)

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Today I will present you one of the most bizarre buildings in my town - the Museum of Mother Teresa. Yes, the one and only Mother Teresa!

The Museum is some kind of postmodern mishmash and I personally hate the building because is awful and disgraceful towards the life and the work of Mother Teresa. When it was built it raised lot of controversies and negative critics, but with the time some people started to like it. I still think that this Museum is terrible, though. 

Anyway, the building is located on the pedestrian street Macedonia in the central part of Skopje. The architect is named Vangel Bozhinovski, and the museum was opened in 2009.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Detail of the facade

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Repair shop for musical instruments in the old town

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very nice building and shop! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Street in the old town... We can see a honey shop on the right side of the photo 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos about the Museum of Mother Teresa and old town of course :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The small hotel Santos in the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hotel Arka in the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A shop for coloring traditional carpets and other fabric in the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Daut Pasha's Hamam (bath) in the old town - today is The National Gallery of Macedonia. Its permanent collection is housed in the 15th century Turkish Bath building, but the museum also features a smaller exhibition at the nearby Čifte Hammam. Founded in 1948, the museum's collection dates from the 14th century.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice carpets in #608, skopje! 
I would like to buy one, if I was there.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A casino in the old town. Unfortunately, casinos are very popular in the last few years and sometimes they are located in the most inadequate places. 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

I like the old town!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Shops in the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

From the opposite side...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice small buildings!
That Emerald shop would have a certain attraction on me...


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates, I like very much the ancient Hamam building kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks for your comments guys! And thanks for all the likes and the visiting this thread! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fortress Kale, the future City House (under construction) and the administrative building of the company for water supply (also under construction). And the river Vardar, of course.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Nice view, the fortress look impressive!


----------



## christos-greece

Old town looks wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building from the late 1960's in the Karposh district

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Tavtalidze district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

nice modern residential houses....and beautiful weather as well.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very weird residential building in the Tavtalidze district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Just a random shot around the river quay...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Butel 2 district

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Karposh district

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The so called "shell" - a concrete stage in the Gradski park where lot of cultural events happen (music concerts, poetry readings, debates, other kind of celebrations etc.)

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A villa near the fortress

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Monument in the Gradski park

cкопје (141) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hotel F (very weird name, if you ask me :lol in the central part of the town

. by george k. 1981, on Flickr

. by george k. 1981, on Flickr

. by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Seems that this hotel takes the view and the light away from the building behind?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, it's quite strange how it received licence to be built in the first place.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Police and firefighters station in Gjorče Petrov district 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Museum of Macedonia in the old town

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Kursumli An* (Turkish: Kurşunlu han) is an Ottoman caravanserai located in the Old Town of Skopje. It is in the area of Museum of Macedonia. It has served as an inn and as a prison.
> 
> Kursumli An was build in 15th or 16th century. There were stables for 100 horses.
> 
> The walls form a square but roof consists of pyramid-shaped domes. The domes were originally covered in lead, and this is why the serai is called "Lead Bazaar." Ground floor rooms were used for storage, upper floor for sleeping quarters. The building had also rooms for livestock.


source

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Nice buildings (Kursumli An and Museum of Macedonia), really different in the two last sets!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Skopje, and its buildings


----------



## Gordion

Hope to visit this city one day...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje/Скопје;136357850 said:


> ^^
> 
> The church Nativity of Mary is located in the Sredno Vodno
> 
> Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


In the church yard there is a some kind of monument with shape of a grave.

Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

According the text on the plate, this place used to be the location of the old city cemetery.

Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The small fountain

Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church, again...

Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мала Богородица, Водно, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Vodno, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love the first pic of the monument surrounded by those earnest, dark trees.
Very atmospheric! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A beautiful picture, Skopje! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk in the Gjorche Petrov district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Pedestrian bridge across the river Vardar

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The river

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

And the lovely park on the other side...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love that park, especially the last pic! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Ždanec district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

^^ Nice stair, great sitting corner! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the National Gallery "Daut Pasha's Amam" there is ongoing exhibition of the Macedonian surrealist painter Spase Kunoski. He is one of my favorite painters. Most of his work is created in the 1960's and 1970's, and some of his paintings could remind you of the works by the Belgian painter Rene Magritte, also surrealist. 

The gallery, former Turkish bath

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the domes from the inside

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The exhibition...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some of his paintings...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Methaphysical nostalgia

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The clown

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Self portrait with a cigarette...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The painters coat

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fascinating updates, George! kay: Thank you for showing!

I love Surrealism. Behind me on the door to my kitchen hangs a big poster
of the Max Ernst exhibition in Albertina in 2013.  Also love Magritte.
You show a very interesting artist! The first two and the last two paintings
are my favourites.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few shots from my last visit of the Skopje zoo 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Cute and beautiful animal pics, Skopje!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Stuck in traffic 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Afternoon mist on the river bank

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great art in the National Gallery!


----------



## Benonie

The exhibition and the gallery itself looks great! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice shots around Skopje


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;137494736 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! I hope that the 2017 will be better year for all of us.


May your wish fulfill, Skopje!
Happy New Year for you too!


----------



## Benonie

Skopje/Скопје;137494736 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! I hope that the 2017 will be better year for all of us.


Happy New Year from Belgium, George! :cheers1:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I'm very ill these days, so I will post older photos - this is the Monument of the fallen heroes of Macedonia, located in the central part of the city


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje 

...and Happy New Year


----------



## yansa

George, I wish you that you are healthy again soon!

Nice pics! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Faculty of Arts, located in the old town. It's actually an old inn, adapted for the new purpose.



















The courtyard...



















You can see part of my bicycle


----------



## yansa

What a beautiful green yard! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;137550363 said:


>





Skopje/Скопје;137550363 said:


> You can see part of my bicycle


And a statue leaning there and watching it carefully.  








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Today the Orthodox Christians in my country celebrate Christmas. This is the new and still unfinished church St. John the Baptist in the Butel district, some 3 km from my current living place. And we have snow too. 

Св. Јован Крстител, Бутел, Скопје / St. John the Baptist, Butel, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

You can drink the water from this tap. The names of the donors are written on the text among the blessing.

Св. Јован Крстител, Бутел, Скопје / St. John the Baptist, Butel, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The entrance door

Св. Јован Крстител, Бутел, Скопје / St. John the Baptist, Butel, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church from another angle

Св. Јован Крстител, Бутел, Скопје / St. John the Baptist, Butel, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bell tower

Св. Јован Крстител, Бутел, Скопје / St. John the Baptist, Butel, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The entire complex


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## yansa

Beautiful white church in beautiful white snow! 

Are you an Orthodox Christian, George?
Hope my question is not too private.
(If yes, I wish you a Merry Christmas!  )


----------



## Gratteciel

I really like the new church; It is so sober and elegant!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Beautiful white church in beautiful white snow!
> 
> Are you an Orthodox Christian, George?
> Hope my question is not too private.
> (If yes, I wish you a Merry Christmas!  )


I'm not religious, but my family is Orthodox Christian. And thank you very much. 

___________________

Few photos of my yesterday walk along the river bank. It was very cold and freezing, but also beautiful with all that snow.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Next to the park...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Walking around, I found these two cute old cars:

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A wonderful winterwalk in icy, beautiful landscape! kay:

And I love the two cars, particularly the second. 

Thank you for answering my question, George!


----------



## Gratteciel

This new set is really beautiful!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Behind this house you can see part of the government building. This is in the central district of Skopje.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## DaveF12

cool shots, particularly like the river and the vintage cars.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Debar Maalo district

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Museum of Modern Art, located on a hill next to the fortress Kale. When I visited the museum it was closed (it was Sunday, and in Sundays it works only till 1:00 PM). I took some photos from the outside, there was an exhibition of sculptures from Macedonian artists. 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

You can see part of the downtown from here...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wooden sculptures from local artist are being displayed outside the museum...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

The stark sculptures look great in that snowy light!


----------



## General Electric

Skopje is beautiful too under snow, really nice updates kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The National and University Library

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Karposh district...


----------



## MyGeorge

cool and serene.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part two of my visit to the Museum of Modern Arts. There was ongoing exhibition of modern sculptures from around the world that are part of the museum collection - mostly authors from the 1960's and 1970's. Also, there was an art installation of the Macedonian representative at the Biennale in Venice 2016.

The art installation is actually a tunnel filled with geometrical forms that resemble to buildings... To be honest, I was expecting more from it.

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The sculptures exhibition... (I will show only few)

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

This sculpture was interesting because if you look it from certain perspective, it looks like it's moving...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You can see the downtown from the museum...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

#810/3 reminds me of some relationsships: You don't know, are they holding each other -
or are they biting each other? 
Fascinating glass work in the last pic!

A great museum and fabulous pics.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## Romashka01

kay: kay: particularly like pics from the old town


----------



## Gratteciel

The old town looks charming.
Very interesting art museum!


----------



## Benonie

I love that old town alleys. Great pics!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the hill at the Gazi Baba district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Alley in the old town...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The archeological site “Gradiste – Brazda”* is situated nearly 15 km north of Skopje, on a humble hill that rises over the village of Brazda. According to information (data) obtained through past researches, the site is classified as a fortified early antique settlement, dating from the 5th to the 3rd century BC and spreading over an area of 3.5 ha, which make it the largest settlement in the Skopje valley.
> 
> With the excavation of the monumental architectural edifice, known as “The Royal tomb” in 1986, the archeological site Gradiste claims a significant place in the archeological circles as well as the wider public.
> 
> It is a representative structure with a rectangular chamber with dimension of 9.8 by 6.6 meters and a dromos (passageway) with over 20 meters in length that steeply descends toward the west entrance of the tomb. The entire structure is built from large travertine blocks with an average weight of 500 to 1500 kg. Although it is a structure buried in the ground, the chamber blocks are decorated with a smooth rectangular frame encompassing the salient middle. The exquisite decoration of the rock, as well as the fact that the closest travertine mines are on a distance of 20 km from the site, are arguments enough to determine the economic power of the deceased and the settlement at large which was one of the more important settlements in the 5th century BC.
> 
> Nevertheless, the city’s name, its function, meaning and regional administrative status are still unknown. Who were the citizens of Gradiste? This cannot be determined with certainty as well. The presence of red-figure vases among the ceramic findings is a confirmation of the existence of cultural and economic relations with Athens. Whether it is a matter of colonists from the southern part of the Balkan Peninsula who inhabited the settlement or maybe it is a result of the driving development of the local Paionian inhabitants are question left to archeology to resolve.


more info

This is the tomb of an ancient nob

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

архео парк Бразда archeo park Brazda (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Interesting place, exiting curiosity


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Stenkovec is a small airport at some 10 km north of Skopje

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

When I've visited the airport, there were some paratroopers that were jumping of a small plane...

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The view from the airport towards the Shar Planina mountain...

аеродром Стенковец / Stenkovec airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Back to Skopje - the Church The Three Hierarchs in the Aerodrom district (it's under construction, should be finished very soon)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Cold and cloudy day at the Gradski park, with almost no one there...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90

nice and interesting, the landscape, the church and that old ruins.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Butel 2 district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Kozle district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Along the river bank at the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some of the local residents made this lovely place for rest from used materials, leaving it for everyone to use it...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice updates kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The church of Saint Nicetas* in Banjane is a medieval Orthodox church in the village of Banjane, some 15 km north of Skopje.
> 
> The monastery and church, dedicated to Saint Nicetas, was built ca. 1300 on the ruins of a previous church.
> 
> Saint Nicetas has a simple cross-in-square base with a central come standing on pandantifs and four columns. The outer decoration is typically Byzantine, done in layers of stone and red brick. The nicest decoration is to be found on the wall of the apse.


more info

On the right side of the first photo you can actually see part of Skopje, especially the Sky City towers...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (60) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (33) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some details...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The interior and the frescoes...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## General Electric

Great view, and stuning interior with natural light, kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos of the church St. Nicetas 

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (28) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The landscape around...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (34) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (35) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (36) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small church a little bit higher in the mountain Skopska Crna Gora

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (39) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

From there you have a nice view towards the city of Skopje

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (40) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

If you zoom out...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Benonie

Nice church of St. Nicetas with beautiful fresco's. It reminds me strongly of some ancient Byzantine churches in Istanbul.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos! #866/2 my favourite


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The "Pregnant Tree" is a tree with interesting abnormality, but the local residents believe it has magic powers that help infertile women to get pregnant. It's located near the small church from post #866.

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (48) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (47) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The nature around...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (43) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (49) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

We can see Skopje from the mountain...

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and the remote village of Brodec

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (52) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (53) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (54) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (55) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (57) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (58) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (59) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small church and cemetery, right under the Monastery of St. Nicetas

Свети Никита, Скопска Црна Гора St. Nikita, Skopska Crna Gora (61) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting sets! I loved the pregnant tree story.
St Nicetas church is lovely.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Thanks. And thanks to everyone for looking in this thread.


----------



## Benonie

Like!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Debar Maalo district


----------



## Why-Why

Just love those pictures of Crna Gora, Skopje!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks!

_______________

The hotel Holliday Inn in the central part of the city

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk in the Hrom suburb...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This neighborhood is located next to the river Vardar

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates kay:


----------



## yansa

Love the river pics, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

"The swimmer" - a statue in the river Vardar, in the city's center

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Karposh district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few days ago (April 30) it was International Jazz Day. Skopje celebrated this event too.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Spring in full blossom.


----------



## yansa

Very elegant building in #909! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The campus of the International Balkan University


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## General Electric

Nice updates! I particularly like #917 kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gradski park


----------



## Benonie

Skopje/Скопје;139858664 said:


>


Great, original shot!


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos! kay: I especially like Gradski park


----------



## yansa

Fine pics from Gradski Park, wonderful trees! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gradski park, part two


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Gradski Park looks very nice!


----------



## yansa

Love #925, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Pop Bogdan

Nice scenery with the stadium in the last post. Beautiful photos!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Gjorche Petrov district...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## DWest

nice photo update...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More random photos of Skopje...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Museum of Contemporary Art and it's surroundings


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics! my favourite


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^
Thank you!
___________________

more photos from the Museum and it's surroundings


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking towards the city from the Museum of the Contemporary Art on the hill...



















Looking towards the city from the fortress Kale on the hill...


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Beautiful views!


----------



## Roy Corduroy

Skopje/Скопје;140059696 said:


>


What are these buildings please?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The one on the left is the administrative building of the public enterprise for water supply, and the one on the right side is the new City House (administrative building of the city authorities, employees in the city administration etc.).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sky City - four residential towers that are under construction. In total, around 5,000 people will live in these four highrises. 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From another angle...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Now I took time for all your updates I've missed, George.

#932/4 is very impressive!
Love the round building in #941/4! kay:
#945/1: Great pic!

My absolute favourites are No 3 and 4 in #938! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent update! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

waw some awesome views in the 941 

Nice updates :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bardovci is a village that is practically merged with Skopje, and one part of this village is an elite residential area with many modern houses, villas or residential complexes.

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Бардовци, Скопје / Holy Trinity, Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Nice shots, Skopje! I like that last one of the modernist villa alone in the field very much.


----------



## yansa

Holy Trinity Church has very beautiful wall stones, and I like that golden sun
on red ground... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

View from the hill under the mountain Vodno towards the Vlae and the Karposh districts...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Vlae district

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Gjorche Petrov district

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

You can see a bridge of the Skopje ring road in the far distance

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The mountain in the back is called Skopska Crna Gora (if translated, it would mean: Skopje's Black Mountain)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hrom district

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice, as usual!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hrom district

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Stunning scenery and beautiful old religious architecture!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of the city...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

A lovely old monastery in a spectacular setting!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The administrative building of the Public enterprise for water supply, located under the fortress Kale

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

What a beauty! kay:
It has a superb light in pic 2, and also the cars are very nice.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part of the fortress Kale from beneath...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

What a gorgeous nature (page 49)!!! 

And I love the round building too (post 984)

Great updates skopje kay:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The house of the painter Lazar Ličenoski (1901-1964) in the central part of the city...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A very nice entrance, George!
The mosaic has something of paradisiacal innocence.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, Skopje!
The fortress Kale looks beautiful.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Car park in the central part of the city (with the national flag)...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few random shots around the town...



















Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting, very nice buildings and houses...


----------



## Benonie

Skopje/Скопје;140619346 said:


> Car park in the central part of the city (with the national flag)...
> 
> Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


A rare example of a beautiful car park!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update.


----------



## Why-Why

That car park is definitely influenced by Frank Lloyd Wright!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ha-ha, I hardly believe, but anyway, thanks for the comment.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates!
Very nice car park building.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Tumba Madžari* is a Neolithic settlement located in the north-eastern part of Skopje, Macedonia and it is the most significant Neolithic settlement in Skopje valley. It was discovered in 1961/2 in the course of the archaeological trial excavations related to the construction of the motorway.
> 
> The stratigraphy of the settlement has a cultural layer that indicates life was continuously taking place in the period between year 6000 and 4300 BC.
> 
> The land was used mostly for agriculture, conserving the remains of a multifaceted settlement. The evidence of the multiple stages of the settlement is found within a three-foot layer which shows the three stages of life within the community and that the settlement was part of the Anzabegovo-Vršnik cultural group. One of the first structures found was a house, believed to be a sanctuary,demonstrating evidence for religion.
> 
> The most representative finding of site is the discovery of Pre-indo-European sculptures of the Great Mother, suggesting the existence of the Cult of the Great Mother Goddess. These findings are remarkable evidence of the material and spiritual life and high artistic and aesthetic achievements of the Neolithic man from Macedonia.


Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Reconstructed neolithic houses...

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstructed interior... (Note: some of the artifacts are original findings from this archaeological site) 

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

That's great, George - thank you so much for showing us! :banana:
Superb report of this fascinating archaeological site kay: -
and one of many favourites is this one:



Skopje/Скопје;140700318 said:


> Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


It's new for me that in your country figures of the Great Mother were found. I'm very interested in that topic,
as I live in the land of "Venus from Willendorf" and "Fanny from Galgenberg". 

There is a similar place in Lower Austria which I visited long years ago:

http://www.mamuz.at/en/the-museum/schloss-asparn-zaya/archaeological-open-air-site

I love those old periods of mankind...
Am looking forward for you to continue! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting! Love that reconstructed neolithic village.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Tumba Madžari...

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bedroom on the upper floor 

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

...and now, the figure of the Great Mother goddess, found at this site (this is a replica, off course, the original is kept in the Archaeological Museum):

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

I enjoy this very, very much, George! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

George, how big is the original of the Great Mother artefact?

In Austria it's a funny thing with the "Venus of Willendorf": In Willendorf,
Lower Austria, at the place where they found there, they placed a big stone copy of her.
Some tourists are a little disappointed then when they see in the museum
in Vienna, that the original is only a few centimeters high. 
Though very little, the venus has a strong charisma yet.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Well, this artifact is kind a bigger:



> With its impressive dimensions of 0.39 m height, the classic posture of calmness and also vigil over her fireplace and peace makes this exclusive terracotta.


source

I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't seen the original yet that is in the Archaeological Museum. I will try to visit the Museum and to take photos if it's possible (I know that it's prohibited to take photos inside the Museum, maybe they have changed this rule).


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;140749237 said:


> Well, this artifact is kind a bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't seen the original yet that is in the Archaeological Museum. I will try to visit the Museum and to take photos if it's possible (I know that it's prohibited to take photos inside the Museum, maybe they have changed this rule).


Would be great if you were allowed to take photos in the Archaeological Museum,
George!

I looked now after the height of our little "ladies" :
The Fanny vom Galgenberg (also: Fanny von Stratzing) is 7,2 cm,
Venus von Willendorf 11 cm. 
Wikipedia says that the Venus of Savignano with 22,5 cm is one of the biggest,
that means, that the Venus from Macedonia sure is one of the biggest
in Europe. Very impressing!

I also love the stable with the bull.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great! Really interesting!


----------



## karlvan

wonderful photo update....


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Tumba Madžari...

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bee hives for honey that the Neolithic people kept...

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small classroom for visitors to get informed about the site, it's history etc. Also children from the local and state schools come here to learn about the history of this place.

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Тумба Маџари, Скопје / Tumba Maǆari, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*THE END*


----------



## yansa

The building is in harmony with the landscape. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Between the fortress and the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

I would enjoy to sit near the old walls and have a cup of coffee! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral!

I think Skopje is the coolest name a city could every have. Just the word itself.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Random photos from around the town...


----------



## Why-Why

A body found lying in the grass? Please explain, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ha-ha, it's obviously a sculpture. I found it in the yard of an artistic school.


----------



## yansa

This is a very impressing sculpture!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Skopje is a great Capital City!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Muchas gracias


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the pedestrian street Macedonia in the central part of the town...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

The building gives nice reflections! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On this day in 1963 Skopje was hit by terrible earthquake that destroyed about 80% of the city and forever changed its face. The traces of the old Skopje are less with every day that passes by, the old it's being replaced by the new. We've lost great buildings and many people. So, instead of my photos, I will make an exception and today I will post the photo of the Dutch reporter Frans Welters who was among the first ones that arrived in Skopje - a photo of a young boy that survived the disaster.

_photo source_


----------



## skymantle

Wasn't Skopje rebuilt to a modernist design by a famous Japanese architect and urban planner and how much of that survives?

Commiserations for that terrible day in 1963 too.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

You are right, the reconstruction of the city was designed by the Japanese architect Kenzo Tange, but due to the large scale of his master-plan (too utopistic and too expensive to be built), only partially was implemented.

On this link you can see what would Skopje look alike if the master plan was built 100%.


----------



## Why-Why

I remember the Skopje earthquake. It was indeed terrible. That photo is a very poignant reminder, George.


----------



## yansa

The picture says it all... 

My commiserations for that day, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you, guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very nice - I love cranes! kay:
I even could imagine to work up there.


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm sorry your city has suffered such a devastating earthquake in 1963, George.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I rarely make night shots because my photo camera isn't that good for night photos, but I think this set isn't that bad


----------



## yansa

It's very difficult to take pics during a really dark night. 
My trick is to take my nightshots in the short time after sundown, when 
the first lights in the street and at shops go on.
Best objects are official buildings or churches, that are well illuminated.

My efforts to take pics really _at dark night_ always ended in a disaster. :lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few random shots from around town...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Adora Flatiron residential building, it's still under construction

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful building on the last photo!


----------



## Eduarqui

I'm visiting your thread and enjoying a lot your good eye for urban panoramas and details living inside the "great scale" 

Your stroll both on old and new parts of town is bringing a lot of good and new informtion about a place I want to know more. Part of my interest is due to this:



Skopje/Скопје;141421573 said:


> ^^
> 
> You are right, the reconstruction of the city was designed by the Japanese architect Kenzo Tange, but due to the large scale of his master-plan (too utopistic and too expensive to be built), only partially was implemented.
> 
> On this link you can see what would Skopje look alike if the master plan was built 100%.



I have a book presenting the Work of Kenzo Tange, and the scale model of a New Skopje in this book had a lot of influence on my mind when I was studying Architecture, back in 1990s.

The image of the little boy after the earthquake is impressive and heart touching, would like to know where he is now: I imagine he had more or less the same age I have (I was born in 1958).

And I will make more visits to your thread, to see what is under building last years there (I like both historical and brand new cionstructions).


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful photo update.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, Skopje!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Butel cemetery, the biggest cemetery in Skopje. Apparently, about 200.000 people rest in this place.

One of the main streets in the cemetery

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Older graves

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some of the monuments are very interesting and creative

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Earthchild

Skopje/Скопје;141368335 said:


> Random photos from around the town...


Ha ha... Looks a kind odd, like Pompeii or Herculaneum.


----------



## Why-Why

I too find old cemeteries like this one fascinating, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Butel cemetery, part two

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Бутел, Скопје / Butel cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Local artist made this wooden sculpture from a stump, after the three fell down in a storm. The sculpture is titled "The Kiss".

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

That's a lovely sculpture! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos and from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

_A little walk in my neighborhood..._

The high school _Zef Ljush Marku_ in the Skopje Sever district and the show room of Porshe

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Debar Maalo district...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Is this building above a two families house, with each family living on each floor, and indepent entries? This typology was common in Brazil, and still looks a good idea to keep privacy with more intensive use of urban land. I would like to see this typology back to common use in Brazil, if this building above is what I'm imagining.

Did you say Porsche Cars? Geee, I'm wishing to make a test drive there


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I think it's a single family house.

And, off course, who would't like to take a test drive of Porsche?  But I guess you have to fill certain preconditions to be able to do that.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of Skopje...

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

More of central Skopje, please, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part of the government building

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

^^ Beautiful night pic! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!
The central part of Skopje looks great and the government building is really nice.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Skanderbeg square - it's actually a concrete platform above a boulevard that provides nice view towards several parts of the city

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## General Electric

Fine update, especially I love the night shot


----------



## yansa

Skanderbeg square, a nice place with interesting views! kay:
Is it used much by the locals?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes. Actually, the phase II of it's construction was just finished, and there should be phase III (construction of underground parking).


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;142290632 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes. Actually, the phase II of it's construction was just finished, and there should be phase III (construction of underground parking).


And they didn't forget some sun protection kay:, which in Vienna happens
sometimes...


----------



## skymantle

The pic with the castle, old town and public space looks very inviting, but the other more recent interventions are interesting too. Skopje has surprised me in many ways. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

As everyone above, I enjoyed very much the style of buildings - clean, with interesting details to observe -, but I enjoyed too the adequate scale of those buildings, well integrated to surrounding urban landscape, not oppressive. And, even if the building is higher, like this...



Skopje/Скопје;142901918 said:


> Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


... the stepped volume makes it better integrated than some huge towers we see around the World.

The couple of dancing lamp posts above is charming, and for sure I enjoyed both the houses (cool style) and the horse strolling nearby


----------



## yansa

Beautiful impressions from Autumn in Gradski Park! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks everyone! Continuing the walk along the river Vardar...

The football stadium and the Park Hotel & Spa

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The Shar Planina mountain has snow (it's located about 40 km northwest from Skopje)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The stadium - Telekom Arena

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Bonus photo 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

This building next to the stadium are private flats or all is hotel?


----------



## yansa

Beautiful view to the snow covered mountains!
Great pic of the stadium with reflection! kay:
And special thanks for the nice bonus pic, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thank you, Silvia. 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> This building next to the stadium are private flats or all is hotel?


Half of the building is a hotel, the other half is residential part. 
______________________

Few impressions from two days ago, in the Aerodrom district...





































...and in the Avtokomanda district, at the Alexander the Great blvd.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful pictures! I love the one with snow Shar Planina!


----------



## yansa

The pictures of the nightly traffic under the partly red sky have something... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Skopje/Скопје;143241688 said:


> Bonus photo


kay: :applause: 


Great images! among my favorites: _The Shar Planina mountain_ and this


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few older (summer) photos of the Hrom neighborhood...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice and friendly looking buildings in pic 2 in white combined with colours! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gjorche Petrov district... (the photos are from September)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

I know Skopje has some very interesting museums! Show us by possibility! thanks


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

You should explore the previous pages, there are some photos of some of the museums.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The pedestrian bridge _Iliya Kamchev_ on the Vardar river

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост Илија Камчев, Скопје / Ilija Kamchev bridge, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Near the bridge

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

^^ Nice bridge and great iron statue of doctor and patient in the last picture! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Near the bridge from the previous page...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church of The Saints Peter and Paul in the Gjorche Petrov district, built in 1974.

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Петар и Павле, Скопје / Saints Peter and Paul, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Very nice brick-architecture. Very nice big cupola.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful new church in historic style, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Near the church of The Saints Peter and Paul there is a police and firefighters station...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice design; very modern


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Very nice fire fighters station !!!


----------



## yansa

Great modern firefighters station, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few random shots from the past days, mostly from the center of the city...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful and atmospheric November impression! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;143553989 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more autumn impressions from around the town...
_
The Museum of Skopje_










The residential complex _Skopje City Garden_ (it's under construction)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Along the river _Vardar_




























The _Gradski park_










Sculpture of the war hero from WWII _Vera Jocik_










The _Parliament_










random office building










some public institution


----------



## yansa

I like the sculpture of Vera Jokic. kay:
Seems to be quite big?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Not really, it's just the angle of the photo


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;143580745 said:


> ^^
> 
> Not really, it's just the angle of the photo


Okay, thank you, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

An older photo (from September)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, George!
I really liked the pedestrian street on the banks of the Vardar river.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Skopje Zoo since recently (few months ago) has two new murals on its external facade:

Скопје, зоолошка градина / Skopje zoo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје, зоолошка градина / Skopje zoo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје, зоолошка градина / Skopje zoo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Guess I said this before, after coming till this thread for firts time: impressed with variety and good taste of architecture in your city 

And the builders of the Church of Saints Peter and Paul, working in 1974, could understand perfecly sense and personality of historical style, final result looks great.

The green banks of Vardar River are inspiring too, as these new murals on the Zoo.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful murals at the Zoo building, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This colorful ticket shop for the neighboring water park drew my attention few months ago (the photos are from September)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from my walk in the old town few days ago...










Coffee bar next to the graffiti










These stairs will lead you towards the fortress and the small park next to the Church of the Ascension of Jesus (visit the link to see the previously posted photos of the church)










The bell tower of the abovementioned church










In this small house people actually live


----------



## Eduarqui

Very nice mural painting - we could imagine ourselves walking in that street - and charming modern Coffee Bar.

That little house looks part of other painting, showing how discreet and tender life used to be, and still can be


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos from the central part of Skopje

The _Freedom bridge_...










...and the entrance of the _Macedonian National Theater_


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice shot of the London-style bus on the Freedom Bridge, George!


----------



## yansa

Love both pics, George, beautiful update! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful bridge, it looks very elegant! Thank you George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk in the Aerodrom district. The weather was awful, grey and cloudy, so the photos aren't great.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^



















Looking towards the Novo Lisiche district





































This is Reonski Centar neighborhood


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I always feel interest about these new places, built as only concept (big scale), on the outskirts of our cities: it is possible to know how these urban planning concepts are changing from decade to decade, although keeping many ideals from Modern Movement (1920s-1960s). 

Novo Lisiche district is part of this proccess, and for sure I'll try to know more about its parameters - I'm detecting something in common with recente experiences in Rio - for example, relation among blocks, with more symmetry than it was used to be in 1960s, although not in 1920s (Le Corbusier was a fan of symmetry then).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A monument near the _Macedonian Academy of Science and Arts_










You can see part of the academy building behind the monument










And a mural on the facade of the building of the Youth Cultural Center





































bonus photo (on the same building):


----------



## skymantle

Excellent murals...a lot of symbolism there.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I forgot to mention that the first one is made by several local artists (36 in total), each one made one of those small "icons"


----------



## Why-Why

Love those murals!


----------



## Benonie

^^ Indeed: Murals and other kinds of street arts make nowadays cities so much nicer and more colorful. 
Great set of urban pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, George!
I really liked the murals and the monument near the Academy of Science.
The cloudy days also have a certain charm, as we can see in your photos.


----------



## yansa

Great murals, George! :applause:
The one at the Youth Cultural Center is more than "just" a mural, it is art.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Public Art is other matter catching our attention, for sure :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje Airport, named Alexander the Great



> Skopje Airport is the largest and busiest of the two international airports in the Republic of Macedonia, with the other being the St. Paul the Apostle Airport in Ohrid. It is located 17 km (11 mi) southeast of the national capital Skopje in the Municipality of Petrovec.
> 
> In 2008 the Macedonian Government signed a contract with the Turkish company Tepe Akfen Ventures (TAV) for a twenty-year-long concession during which this company would manage Macedonia's two existing airports - the Skopje Alexander the Great Airport and the St. Paul the Apostle Airport in Ohrid. In September 2011, the new terminal building, extension of the runway, new administrative building, cargo building and new access road with parking facilities were opened.[8] The goal of the project is to increase the capacity of Skopje Airport to four million passengers per year with plans to turn Skopje Airport into a major transit and cargo hub for Southeast Europe.


_wikipedia_

The photos are from the beginning of October, when I was returning from my trip to Malta

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Clumsy self-portrait 

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new terminal building

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The control tower

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and the parking lot in front of the terminal building (the parking is huge, this is just one small part of it)

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Few interior photos

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Аеродром Скопје / Skopje Airport by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

nice reflectoin 
good images of Skopje airport kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Very impressive new terminal! And "Alexander the Great Airport" certainly has a memorable ring to it!


----------



## yansa

Nice "selfie" and good and interesting airport pics! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ As yansa said above, your selfie is very good - and, with a so well built airport, I'm sure your city will be a high quality hub for many Airlines


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk near the river Vardar in the city's center. The bridge is named "8th of September" (The Independence Day of The Republic of Macedonia)


----------



## yansa

Do you have pictures standing on the 8th of September Bridge, George?
Seems quite an interesting mix of old and new.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I will make few these days, if the weather is ok and when I will have a spare time. kay:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;143890166 said:


> ^^
> 
> I will make few these days, if the weather is ok and when I will have a spare time. kay:


That's fine, thank you, George! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sculpture near the river 

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Skopje airport


----------



## yansa

Nice sculpture - seems to be a little tired, like I am today (after something
woke me up at 2 o'clock in the night... - so I'm going for a little break now )


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!
Skopje has been a very nice "discovery" for me.
The new airport looks spacious and full of light. I like it!


----------



## alexander2000

nice photo update - the airport is neat and modern.


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, the river Vardar! A great space in the city center! This sculpture is very nice, very expressive kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another sculpture in the city's center, this one is in front of a bank.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few misty photos from my car:


----------



## Eduarqui

Impressive views from the highway: you live in a city with Past preserved through historical buildings, but a city with Future too


----------



## Leongname

great skyscrapers and very interesting cross monument on the background kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From the previous page:



Skopje/Скопје;143985654 said:


> Few misty photos from my car:





Leongname said:


> great skyscrapers and very interesting cross monument on the background kay:


That cross is a result of the previous right wing and nationalist government that was trying to "strengthen the national spirit" through monuments and religious buildings. I'm so happy that they are not in power anymore.


----------



## yansa

I like that misty impressions of Skopje! kay:
Great new skyscrapers!


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots, the city is growing with more constructions.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!
I like those tall, white towers.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The famous December fog in Skopje, a natural phenomenon that brings kind a eerie atmosphere in the city. These photos were made yesterday, few minutes before 9:00 AM.

I'm standing on the Stone Bridge and I look towards the central square Macedonia:










In the opposite direction:










The Stone Bridge










The central square Macedonia


----------



## skymantle

Eerie indeed.


----------



## Why-Why

I love those fog pictures!


----------



## Leongname

nice fog in Skopje :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this fog pictures, George - I love them! kay:

This could be titled "Bridge into Nowhere" 



Skopje/Скопје;144022277 said:


> In the opposite direction:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

More fog 
















































The Paeonian priestess


----------



## yansa

The ship! Phantastic pics, George! :applause:

I wish you more fog, and us more pics.  :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Last set of the famous Skopje fog 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The monument of the secret Macedonian anarchists, known as the Gemidziite (also known as the Assassins of Salonica)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Behind them you can see the the silhouette of the building on the first photo on this post - the T-Mobile headquarter for Macedonia

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great monument and pics!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, George!
The ship in the fog looks like a ghost ship!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Skopje Vinyl Convention, I believe it was the first one - people were exchanging or buying vinyl records. Also, there were DJ's that were playing all kind of music from old vinyl records. It was nice. The event was held at the Youth Cultural Center.


----------



## yansa

Nice impressions of this event, George! kay:

I too have a little number of Vinyl at home - Janis Joplin double album,
Ike and Tina Turner, Elvis, one with various artists like Joan Baez, Odetta, Arlo Guthrie...
But my record player broke many years ago. Maybe one day I buy a new one -
I've not the heart to sell those old Vinyl.


----------



## skymantle

I have my father's vinyl collection and only very recently I've dusted off and have been playing a few LP's; Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Rolling Stones, Doors, Beatles etc.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk on rainy day near the Youth Cultural Center (on the opposite side from the river Vardar)

funny looking hostel



















the neighborhood there is old and neglected, you can find the last remains of the old (pre-earthquake) Skopje


----------



## yansa

In that hostel I would take the roof chamber.


----------



## yansa

*--> Please don't miss the skeletons at the previous page!*

Fascinating exhibition, George - thank you for showing it to us! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I will repost the photos from the previous page:



Skopje/Скопје;144311506 said:


> From the exhibition in the Museum of the City of Skopje - the findings from the recent excavations on the archaeological site Scupi (click on the link to see the photos from this site), more precisely - from a mass grave that was found some time ago.
> 
> The skeletons here are only a reconstruction, not real. You can see photos on the wall from the archaeological site during the excavations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the mass grave on the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info in English:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^



Skopje/Скопје;144311627 said:


> The real findings, bones, skulls and other part of the skeleton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reconstruction of the look of the buried people:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the end:


----------



## Why-Why

Gruesome and fascinating! Am I wrong in thinking that the drawing in the penultimate photo suggests that a mass execution took place?


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> *--> Please don't miss the skeletons at the previous page!*
> 
> Fascinating exhibition, George - thank you for showing it to us! kay:


Agree completely: don't miss this exhibition, very well organized.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> Gruesome and fascinating! Am I wrong in thinking that the drawing in the penultimate photo suggests that a mass execution took place?


I think it shows how they were tied and probably executed.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The residential complex Skopje City Garden. Vertical garden on each balcony is planned. 

Скопје Сити Гарден / Skopje City Garden by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје Сити Гарден / Skopje City Garden by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје Сити Гарден / Skopje City Garden by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје Сити Гарден / Skopje City Garden by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје Сити Гарден / Skopje City Garden by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Something like this:


----------



## yansa

^^ This will look very nice with all that green. kay:
Please show us again pics when it's finished! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Sure, no problem. I'm very interested in this project, so pics will follow for sure.


----------



## Dober_86

Skopje/Скопје;144314590 said:


> I will repost the photos from the previous page:


I wish you had pictured the whole text in Macedonian. I love to decipher Slavic languages as they're genetically close to each other and intelligible to a degree, yet often present striking differences when you least expect it. I like this kind of contrast.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I will post some texts maybe in the next posts.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The monastery complex of Saint Elijah in the Mirkovci village, some 10 km north from Skopje, on the slopes of the mountain Skopska Crna Gora.

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The interior

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr
*
TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very fine pics, George! kay:
What a beautiful sunny day you had!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old inn next to the monastery, today abandoned and neglected. Few years ago it used to be a restaurant with nice food, I've been there. 

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Part of the monastery

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small church next to the inn

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Let's see what's inside:

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Dimkaber75

Very interesting pictures !^^


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed both the monastery and those brand new buildings and projects for expansion of urban fabric


----------



## yansa

Very atmospheric update, beautiful shadow pic! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;144383702 said:


> Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Really atmospheric! especially like this photo and Святий Ілля


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Many interesting details inside! We can learn so much about the people who lived there and still live today. About their faith, tradition, history, art craft, culture, wealth, etc. Mirkovci village is perfect to leave Skopje (just 10 km away) for some hours to recharge your energy and strength and enjoy silence.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Last photos of the monastery complex Saint Elijah, 10 km north of Skopje.

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Few meters on the right side from the house above there is a small old church (the third one in the complex). It looks very unattractive, but it's very old (at least 7-8 centuries old) and it used to be important sanctuary. This is the entrance (as you can see, nothing says that it's a church):

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Inside:

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Two more photos of the Saint Elijah church (built in the 1930's) for the end:

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Мирковци / Saint Elijah, Mirkovci by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ That old, modest and simple church is very heart touching, a way to feel Faith - remarkable for sure, I enjoyed it very much. Hope this church can be mainatined as a register of the history of religious architecture.


----------



## yansa

This old, simple church is very touching! We can see a big crack in one wall -
I hope, this old place of worship can be saved...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice impressions of modern Skopje! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Cool glass panels, I like this


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

No buildings today  The photos are from the 25th of December, when we had few very clear days among the foggy weather.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Just beautiful, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Speaking of foggy weather, these are some photos I took few days ago from the 8th floor of a car park in the center of the city:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

^^Great shots! Interesting !^^

my Thread : BERLIN - Capital of Germany http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053327


----------



## yansa

Great views and pics! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another set from the 8th floor of the car park...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love #1415.4, with the misty outline of the mountaintop with cross!


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates! kay:
Also like the golden roof shimmering in the fog...


----------



## Eduarqui

Skyline of Skopje looks exciting, mixing tradition and modernity


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks everyone! And now let's go to the next page!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Skopje/Скопје;144667334 said:


> A walk in the neighborhood where is located the Sultan Murad's mosque, currently under reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Opel?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ha-ha, yes.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos from the interior of the multi-story car park mentioned in the posts #1412 and #1415

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

This car park has interesting details - could be a museum of modern art as well.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the Boris Trajkovski blvd., going to the Drachevo district:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The reason for visiting the Drachevo district was the hill named Tri Krushi (Three Pears), with nice view towards the city. Unfortunately the weather was not that good, so the photos aren't clear.

On the first photo you can see part of the local cemetery and the industrial zone at the periphery of Skopje (the industrial zone is also on the second photo), and the Sky City towers in the distance.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the hill there is a small church Saint Petka (Parascheva) and picnic area...

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and big cross, of course 

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some of the tables for picnic are covered in case of bad weather:

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The small church

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The inscription says "St. Petka" in Cyrillic

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bell tower

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

On the way out

Три круши, Драчево, Скопје / Tri krushi, Drachevo, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What happened with my last posts? Did someone deleted them?

________________

Edit: Okay, I can see them now, but what happened, why I could't not see them few minutes ago?


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;144761941 said:


> What happened with my last posts? Did someone deleted them?
> 
> ________________
> 
> Edit: Okay, I can see them now, but what happened, why I could't not see them few minutes ago?


I can see your fine updates, George! kay:
Today they did something with the forum, but now it seems to run normally again.
Some hours ago a part of my latest updates was gone - I was quite shocked.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Okay then. I was afraid that some vicious hacker harmed the forum or something like that.


----------



## skymantle

A lot of 'likes' disappeared too. Anyway, the Sultan Murad Mosque is fascinating and very surprising to me that it was built even before the fall of Constantinople.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way back from the district of Drachevo, on the Boris Trajkovski blvd.


----------



## Why-Why

Such quiet highways, George! Driving must still be a pleasure in Macedonia.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;144782251 said:


> ^^
> 
> Okay then. I was afraid that some vicious hacker harmed the forum or something like that.


No, I read of some upgrades that were going on while we could not open the page.
Thanks God no hacking... 

It seems that everything is as before now, but "likes" are lost, and sometimes
it lasts a little time until a new post can be seen at the page.

We hope the best for the future.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Photo exhibition in the Youth Cultural Center - the theme was poverty, immigration and freedom of movement 




























This dude running towards me is a colleague from work 










The photo that broke my heart 










Other photo that I liked










On the wall of the Youth Cultural Center there is a relic from the analogue times of our lives


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Interesting and busy exhibition in the Youth Cultural Center.


----------



## yansa

A partly very emotional update, George! 

The scene with your colleague from work looks like he is going to attack you. 
The faces of the other two visitors !! :lol:

* 

The photo that broke your heart breaks mine too...
For some things we have no words...


----------



## Leongname

beautiful nature! nice two shots:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Aerodrom district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

^^ Nice new building, George, not to high, in shades of white, grey and blue,
with balconies for everyone! kay:


----------



## Neutral!

^^Wow, incredible to see such a booming Macedonia. Saludos. Es un bello pais.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Private school next to the Gradski park

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Church "Nativity of the Mary" in the central district. 

First time it was built in 1204 and it was demolished in 1688 by the Ottomans. 

Then in 1809 the construction started again and it was officially opened for use in 1835, with approval by the Sultan in Istanbul. 

In 1944, during the WWII, the church was set on fire by the Bulgarian occupation army. 

During the 2000's there was an initiative to be rebuilt again, and the reconstructed church was opened in 2008. 

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bell tower

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Рождество на Пресвета Богородица, Скопје / Nativity of Mary, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Great shots, some beautiful buildings, as Nativity Mary! But my favorites are The mine Banyani shots, what an awesome landscape and light condition! Really atmospheric kay:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful church with a long and changeful history, George! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely resurrected church.


----------



## Benonie

Glad they rebuilt this beauty! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for telling us about the story of this church, built and rebuilt so many times: a real surviver in spirit and materiality, very inspiring


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Walk in the Butel 1 district:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fine pics from along the railway, George! kay:
This seems to be a rather dangerous place to make a pic :



Skopje/Скопје;145716211 said:


> Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

nice shots and I particularly like those old churches.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Finally some snow in my hometown. The (not very good) night photos are from yesterday evening, when I was coming back from work by foot.


----------



## skymantle

It does look cold there, but no doubt cosy by a nice warm heater.


----------



## Why-Why

I like this framed shot very much:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Finally some snow in Skopje! kay:
No real winter without snow...

In Vienna some snow is preserved by the actual cold.
Today it's so icy with minus temperatures and strong wind - we all here
are glad when this cold period is over.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

After warm weather for more than a week, this morning we had snow. But the snow melted quite fast. Tomorrow we will have more snow, at least the weather report says so. 
Few shots from the central part of Skopje today.


----------



## yansa

After the great cold Vienna was sunny yesterday and today. Let's hope that
sun will come to Skopje too very soon! 

My favourites kay:



Skopje/Скопје;146586545 said:


>


----------



## skymantle

Very nice. Are the group of people statues dedicated to migration?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Actually, no. They were assassins fighting for liberation of Macedonia from the Ottomans.


----------



## Why-Why

Very atmospheric shots, George! I especially like those assassins by the bridge.


----------



## General Electric

Great sets, beautiful city kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you everyone for the comments and the "likes". kay:

Few photos of Skopje today - we had more snow that quickly melted. More snow is falling in the moment, I wonder how white will be my hometown tomorrow.


----------



## volkodlak

Too bad Albanians are taking over, it's funny how hard are city and state authorities trying to hide with all this neo-classical bullshit the dirty reality, the poverty, histroy theft, mass emigration and unemployment, all this is a blunder, slavic Macedonians are already the minorty of the newly-born, pakujte se i idite v Australiju, biće vam bolje, kad stignu Šiptari...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ha-ha, you are very funny person - or with other words - the end is near. :grandpa:

kay:
________________________

Ok, let's move on - today I've visited the exhibition in the Museum of the City of Skopje, titled:










Some of the artifacts...

1.









2.









Cup, used in religious liturgy

3.


















Religious candlestick(s), used in liturgy 
4.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I will have to check about the name of these in English...

5.













































The cross from photo #2 (with funny looking Jesus)

6.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some other crosses...

7.




































Rings, bracelets etc.

8.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Triptych

9.









10.


















11.


















Eye covers (silver)

12.









13.


















*THE END*


----------



## skymantle

Very interesting artefacts Skopje/Скопје. Please show more. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Precious works of art in the Skopje City Museum! :cheers:


----------



## Morwenrtcw

Very nice photos! Good job. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

What a wonderful exposition, and many of these artistic items were made many years before europeans came to America, in late XVth Century... impressive to see these artistic items so well preserved, and inspiring for next Holy Week, thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you for your nice comments! Some additional info about the artifacts:

The artifact on photo #1 is a bronze concave plate from the 6th century. 

The broken cross on photo #2 is procession iron cross from the 4th century. 

The cup on photo #3 is chalice that dates from the period between 11th and 13th century, made of gilded silver sheet and originates from Constantinople (today known as Istanbul in Turkey), found on the Kale fortress in Skopje during archaeological excavations. 

The artifacts on photo #4 are oil lamps from the 19th century, made of brass.

The artifacts on photo #5 are chains of a chandelier, dating from 1365/1366, made of bronze. They originate from the Marko's Monastery near Skopje. (Click on the link if you want to check my photos from the Marko's monastery)

The silver cross with the funny looking Jesus from photo #6 is found on the Kale fortress in Skopje and dates back from 12th or the 13th century.

The rings on photo #8 are official rings from between the 16th and 18th century, most of them are from brass, but some are made of silver.

The triptych on photo #9 is made of bronze and dates back from the 19th centiry. It originates from Russia.

The silver eye covers on photo #12 are from 18th century.

And - finally - the foot from the last photo (#13) is made of wax, it depicts the ascension of Christ, dates back from the 19th century and originates from Jerusalem.

Thanks again for your interest and the "likes". Have nice Sunday.


----------



## yansa

Those are very beautiful and interesting artefacts, George, some of them so extraordinary! kay:
Thank you for sharing the pics, and have a nice Sunday too!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The park in the Saray district. The photos are from a week ago, before we had snow.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful collection in the museum, very impressive :applause:

And the park, with this river is a very peaceful place kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Spring in Skopje...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Awesome blossom alley :applause:


----------



## yansa

How wonderful, George! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Beautiful trees, how are they called in Macedonia? I believe they are cherry trees, but there aren't cherry trees where I live, so I can be making a mistake, then my question


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

These are Japanese cherry trees, when they blossom is a real joy for the eyes.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another bomb shelter, this one is located under the Gazi Baba hill...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Few other spring impressions from Skopje...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Snow on the Shar Planina mountain 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

I love the old car! Despite its appearance it is probably still drivable, because registered. That's what amazes me and I like it the most


----------



## yansa

Snow on the mountains, Spring in the valleys! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely spring pics! 

And I like _Domino residential complex_ kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Bust of the Ukrainian writer and poet Taras Shevchenko, placed to commemorate the Ukrainian-Macedonian friendship 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Monument of the Macedonian writer Slavko Janevski

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A beautiful park, and I always love it when people still lay flowers at the feet
of statues - that shows that the person is unforgotten and still in the heart
of the living.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice spring shots, George, with snow on the mountains where it belongs.
(Unlike here, where new snow currently covers everything.)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Street in the neighborhood of Debar Maalo. You can see part of the Shar Planina mountain with snow. The mountain is located about 40 km northwest from Skopje 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, George!
Wonderful spring in Skopje; those pink trees are just gorgeous!


----------



## skymantle

Lovely cherry blossoms. Sunny days ahead.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sunset at the Hrom district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> A beautiful park, and I always love it when people still lay flowers at the feet
> of statues - that shows that the person is unforgotten and still in the heart
> of the living.


I agree completely: he is a person living among people of today, and every day.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Spring in Skopje...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gorno Nerezi is a village above Skopje. The settlement is situated at an altitude of 771 meters (2532 feet). It is located on the wooded slopes of Mt. Vodno. 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The elementary school

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The mosque

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

At this village is located the Macedonian village complex

Ethno village Nerezi, Skopje / Етно село Нерези, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The cemetery at the Gjorche Petrov district. Located on a hill, this place provides nice view towards the city's center and beyond.

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гробишта Ѓорче Петров, Скопје / G. Petrov cemetery, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

This may sound a bit macabre to some, but I enjoy exploring cemeteries...so much history there. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Very much like the use of natural stone as a building material in Gorno Nerezi. And I too love to explore cemeteries.^^


----------



## yansa

I also love cemeteries. 
Some very good shots with the trees and the nice clouds! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

We can see many buildings, including private residences, with stones being used on the facades, guess this is a trademark of local architecture, and seems very well done 

I am with skymantle: cemeteries are very evocative, and I like to think about life and future when visiting them.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new HQ of the telecommunication company VIP, located in the central district

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pic with the bridge, and this one has a very nice cloud effect! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;147977135 said:


> Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed very nice photos about the building of telecommunication company VIP


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful set, the bridge look amazing kay:


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;147977135 said:


> The new HQ of the telecommunication company VIP, located in the central district


nice building, but the bridge looks just gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Who says modern buildings can't look good. Great capture with the bridge and the buildings.


----------



## Eduarqui

The building of VIP is very elegant :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Adora Flatiron, inspired by the famous building from New York

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The back side of the building

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Адора Флетајрон, Скопје / Adora Flatiron, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!
The building of the telecommunications company, the bridge and Adora Flatiron are beautiful and harmonious.
By the way, beautiful sky!


----------



## yansa

Very impressing building and pics, George! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Great building kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Kozle district, a residential neighborhood, mostly with private houses and low rise buildings...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

A lot of very nice pics and beautiful places :applause:

Among my favorites the wonderful landscape with the river !


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Nice new developments.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

^^ Very nice one! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Mitropolit Teodosij Gologanov blvd.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I really like those clean modernist lines against the blue sky in #1723 and #1724.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

These wooden poles for electricity and public light can be often seen in the older neighborhoods of Skopje, usually very clumsy placed in front of the buildings and ruining the view towards them :lol: 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I have seen many brand new constructions in your thread, guess that Skopje can be considered a "boom town", speaking about economic growth.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

You can say that, but also I have a passion for new constructions, so I try to stay updated with the urban development of the city 

Thanks to everyone for the comments!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice builsings and houses around city of Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yesterday I've visited the extension building of the National and University Library. The purpose of that visit was the exhibition of the association _*Na Tochak*_ (On a Bicycle), a group of enthusiasts that are fighting for better bicycle infrastructure in the city, but also for rising the awareness between the other participants in the traffic about the safety and the needs of the bicyclists. Once a month they organize actions known as Critical Mass, when they occupy the streets of the city by driving their bicycles.

The exhibition was mostly of the posters they used to reach the wider audience and the public.

The extension building of the National and University Library Saint Clement of Ohrid.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The exhibition and some of the posters:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pic of the exhibition building with the cloud reflection, interesting
posters, and some nice selfies in between!  kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The churches Saint Petka (Parascheva) and Saint Athanasius in the village of Volkovo. This village is literally merged with Skopje. The bridge you can see on some of the photos is part of the Skopje's ring road. 

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/257hVwQ]







[/url]Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопска обиколница / Skopje Ring Road by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I like the poster with the black and green lungs! And to continue the anti-car theme, I fear the ring road doesn't enhance the setting of that very pretty stone church.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful church buildings! kay:
And this pic shows perfectly what the Ring Road does to this place 





Skopje/Скопје;148972869 said:


> The churches Saint Petka (Parascheva) and Saint Athanasius in the village of Volkovo. This village is literally merged with Skopje. The bridge you can see on some of the photos is part of the Skopje's ring road.
> 
> Света Петка, Волково / Saint Petka, Volkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Skopje/Скопје;148932713 said:


> The extension building of the National and University Library Saint Clement of Ohrid.









Very creative! I hope Skopje becomes a clean and green city with lots of clean public transport possibilities.


.


.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

After crossing the underpass of the Skopje's ring road at the Volkovo village, in ten minutes you can reach the Saint George monastery complex. The church dates back from 1346, but it was neglected for many years (centuries), so since recent times there are efforts to be restored.

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

At the moment when I've arrived, I run into few workers that where reconstruction the road to the monastery, so now, with the new asphalt, the road is real pleasure for riding a bicycle. 





































Closer look to the monastery complex

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Due to problems with the stability of the construction, the old church had to be reinforced with concrete frame that totally ruins the visual beauty of the stone temple.

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The rest of the complex that was open for visitors

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Кучково / Saint George, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> I like the poster with the black and green lungs! And to continue the anti-car theme, I fear the ring road doesn't enhance the setting of that very pretty stone church.


My favorite poster too kay:

Seeing your photographs, I think that Skopje has a minded community about traffic problems, searching for good solutions, and more bikes are among them kay:

The landscape around central city, with woodlands, villages and this historic monastery, is great. Guess that, with time, architects making the recovering of that church will find a way to make that concrete frame less intrusive.


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;149024443 said:


> Due to problems with the stability of the construction, the old church had to be reinforced with concrete frame that totally ruins the visual beauty of the stone temple.


Perhaps not the most sensitive reinforcement, George, but at least the intention was honourable: to allow an ancient building to continue to stand rather than to let it collapse into pieces ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At this point, if you turn right, you will head towards the Saint George Monastery, but if you turn left, you will walk towards the Kuchkovo cross. The cross is located on a hill with nice view towards the city and the mountains around.




























On the way you will find some bomb shelters


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way to the Kuchkovo cross




























The cross itself it's nothing special, just a place for picnic with nice view

Крстот кај Кучково / Cross at Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small stage nearby

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr










The city is somewhere there, not visible due the cloudy weather

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Very nice updates...weather looks a bit overcast for summer though. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Actually, these photos are from April 16th.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way back from the monastery Saint George, in the village of Kuchkovo I've noticed an interesting old and abandoned building. I looked around and I realized that it was an old school. Well, lets see some photos of it:

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Let's peek inside:

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

The distant view of your city on a cloudy day is nice, like a mirage coming to life, and the abandoned school looks well built, and for sure it could be renewed and used again, hope this can happen


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Back to the town... The Bohemian street.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful Bohemian Street! kay:


For me the abandoned school is a very beautiful building (so many curves ), 

I hope they can bring it to life again!





Skopje/Скопје;149141049 said:


> Напуштено училиште, Кучково / Abandoned school, Kuchkovo by george k. 1981, on Flickrr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks! I too believe that it's a real shame that the building isn't reconstructed, looks like it's a valuable architectonic heritage.

-------------------

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The parking under the central train station (not very clean, as you can see)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Before the storm...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A little reminder from an older post:



Skopje/Скопје;132206480 said:


> The GTC shopping mall, the first mall in communist Yugoslavia and Macedonia. It was built in 1973 and designed by the architect Živko Popovski.
> 
> Today is important landmark of the modernist architecture from the 1970's. On the photo you can see only a part of it.
> 
> GTC, Skopje / ГТЦ, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


Well, two weeks ago in the service street of the mall there was an open competition of local graffiti artist. They've painted the walls and gave that place a little bit more colorful look. It would serve as open museum for graffiti. Some of the works:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Nice idea, to brighten up those brutalist spaces.


----------



## Eduarqui

These paintings on the wall brought color for this section, and the idea of open air museum of graffiti there seems interesting, guess there is space for everybody kay:


----------



## yansa

#1781/2: the left one could be a little inspired by the art of Roy Liechtenstein 
/3: looks three-dimensionally kay:
/5: very nice one


#1782/1: The left one is my personal favourite - for me the raised fist
means many people raising together against some injustice (or an injustice system) - revolution, with one word 


/2, 4 and 5: very nice!


#1783/3, 4 very good, though No. 4 reminds me of a worm, which is a little disgusting 


Very nice idea for use of these spaces! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Butel 1 district, mostly residential houses and low-rise buidlings...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The northern periphery of Skopje. The road you see is the road to Kosovo. This part of the city is a industrial zone, many small factories, stores, showrooms and other industrial / trade facilities are located.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking towards the Vizbegovo industrial zone, from the Skopje's ring road.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Yep, that is tobacco field.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some of the buildings in the industrial zone Vizbegovo:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Tobacco is a beautiful plant. Perhaps you can show us more pics as soon
as the plants have grown up, George?


"ZONA mebel" - maybe a silly question, but does "mebel" mean furniture
("Moebel" in German )?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, it means furniture. There are few German words in everyday use, Moebel (Mebel) is one of them. We also have our word, but it's longer and harder for pronunciation, so the German version was better accepted.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!
Very good graffiti exhibition. 
Beautiful houses in Butel district.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;150025305 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, it means furniture. There are few German words in everyday use, Moebel (Mebel) is one of them. We also have our word, but it's longer and harder for pronunciation, so the German version was better accepted.


Thank you, George - very interesting to know that some German words are
in use in your country! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

This northern periphery has that less intensive use of land I enjoy to see, and is a chance to keep part of rural past not far from the city, as these tobacco fields can illustrate.

Curiously, I never saw a tobacco field before, although there are many in Brazil too, but not near Rio de Janeiro: I am imagining if the climate there is better for this plantation, or maybe the tobacco there is from a special breed, for a moderate climate.

Well, I must admit my pleasure when seeing these light modern buildings for factories and car dealers, they make me remember my scale models of Plasticville, from Bachmann USA (railway models): I collect some of them, and enjoy the traditional style of "low buildings to be seen from the road"


----------



## karlvan

nice update, and I like those graffiti.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Back to the Butel 1 district - the Orthodox church Saint John the Baptist, recently built. I've already presented on this thread, but with winter photos. These ones are late spring photos. By the cables hanging from literally everywhere you can tell that this church is located at the periphery of the district, in the norther part of the town (cables and wooden poles for electricity are mostly present in the peripheral districts of Skopje). 

Свети Јован Крстител, Скопје / Saint John the Baptist, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Јован Крстител, Скопје / Saint John the Baptist, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Јован Крстител, Скопје / Saint John the Baptist, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

These cables are irritating, but the church itself is very beautiful! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Nice update,George! Beautiful church! 



yansa said:


> These cables are irritating,



Magic!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely church, George! Great photoshopping job, Roman!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful Church!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments, guys and girls! And thanks for the photoshopping, Roman! Indeed the church looks nicer without all those chaotic cables.
___________________

The ambulance close to my neighborhood:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A modern mosque, also close to my neighborhood:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

This used to be an old, ugly socialist residential building that was transformed into more interesting place for living:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice update, George! kay:
They have done a good job with the last building.
Would be interesting to see how it looked before the renovation.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

At your service, dear ma'am 









______________________

The church of Saint Nickolas in my neighborhood. 

Свети Никола, Скопје / Saint Nickolas, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никола, Скопје / Saint Nickolas, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Никола, Скопје / Saint Nickolas, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;150188267 said:


> ^^
> 
> At your service, dear ma'am


Thank you very much, monsieur! 
If I didn't know I wouldn't recognize the building! 


*
Beautiful church and pic! kay:




Skopje/Скопје;150188267 said:


> The church of Saint Nickolas in my neighborhood.
> 
> Свети Никола, Скопје / Saint Nickolas, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Болница Аџибадем-Систина, Скопје / Hospital Acibadem-Sistina, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Болница Аџибадем-Систина, Скопје / Hospital Acibadem-Sistina, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Болница Аџибадем-Систина, Скопје / Hospital Acibadem-Sistina, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

These modern temples with traditional style are very pleasant to see (the best way to attract people for ceremonies inside kay, and I do enjoy this light contemporary architecture for residential and commercial uses


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments and the likes. kay:
_______________________

We will visit now the neighborhood of Dame Gruev, located on the north-west periphery of the city. 

New gas station was built while I was walking around

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Typical look of the neighborhood - mostly residential houses and low-rise buildings

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thank you.

Next to the Dame Gruev neighborhood is the Volkovo village, also located in the north-west periphery of Skopje. The city is starting to spread beyond it's limits, you can see residential building being built in the middle of a wheat field. (Yes, that green "grass" is wheat. The photos are made at the end of April.)

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Bonus photo:

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Okay, we continue to explore the north-west periphery of Skopje. This is the hill at the Novo Selo village, right next to Volkovo village and the city.

Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

You can see small vineyard on the right side of the photo.

Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Let me introduce you my fellow companion in most of my trips around Skopje 










Bonus photo - the fields beyond the city limits...

Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very likeable update, George! kay:
This could be somewhere in Lower Austria or Burgenland too: A quiet country road,
a walnut tree, a vineyard...
I do feel very much "at home" in this pic. 





Skopje/Скопје;150412357 said:


> Ново Село / Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr



That's a nice one with your bike, George! 
Very personal! I can imagine you exploring Skopje and surroundings at this bike! 




Skopje/Скопје;150412357 said:


> Let me introduce you my fellow companion in most of my trips around Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you, Silvia.
________________

There is a church on the hill above the Novo Selo village, Saint Archangel Gabriel. It;s a relatively new church, built in the 2000's.

Црква Свети Архангел Гаврил, Ново Село / Church Saint Archangel Gabriel, Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Архангел Гаврил, Ново Село / Church Saint Archangel Gabriel, Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Архангел Гаврил, Ново Село / Church Saint Archangel Gabriel, Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Архангел Гаврил, Ново Село / Church Saint Archangel Gabriel, Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Архангел Гаврил, Ново Село / Church Saint Archangel Gabriel, Novo Selo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The view from the hill where the church is situated towards the town...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

This general view of the city shows a very interesting skyline, and your countryside beyond city limits is wonderful, I would like to live there


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Karposh district, mostly modern residential houses in this part...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love the pic of St. Gabriel with the big tree nearby! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates


----------



## Why-Why

Enjoyed meeting your travelling companion, George. Very sturdy and practical!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Zhdanec neighborhood, located on the slope of the mountain Vodno. Mostly residential houses. Very nice place for living, with great view towards the city.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

New villas being built

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The small church of Saint Nickolas in the Radishani district, in the northern periphery of the city. It was built in 16th century and it was reconstructed in 1980/1981.

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црква Свети Никола, Радишани, Скопје / Church Saint Nickolas, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love that tiny church! It's a survivor.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!
Those new villas look great!
It's good that they rebuilt that 16th century church!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Just a small correction - it was not rebuilt, but reconstructed.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way to the village of Brodec, some 15 km north of Skopje. The village is located on a mountain, and it's close to the border with Kosovo. It used to have more population, while today it has only 3 (three) permanent residents. Many people from Skopje have villas or mountain cabins there.

Spring with fresh drinking water, built by the Yugoslav National Army (the black plate has date - 2 August 1979 - the National holiday in my country). 

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The road to the village

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The view

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small mountain stream next to the road

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The village Brodec

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бродец / Brodec by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely excursion to this small village, George, beautiful landscape and clouds! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Nice mountain landscapes! I rather like this slightly ominous cloud:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way back from Brodec, I made a short stop for cold beer at the Pobozhje village, some 10 km north of Skopje. Some of the old stone houses are still preserved, although not in good shape. I've noticed several stone houses, but I only photographed this one.

Побожје / Pobozhje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice road and the views of the mountains are amazing!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Today my hometown commemorates 55 years since the devastating earthquake changed the face of the city.



> The 1963 Skopje earthquake was a 6.1 moment magnitude earthquake which occurred in Skopje, then part of the SFR Yugoslavia, on July 26, 1963, which killed over 1,070 people, injured between 3,000 and 4,000 and left more than 200,000 people homeless. About 80 percent of the city was destroyed.


Let's see how it looked back then...










(On the left) The National Bank










The Officers Club




























The old brewery










The old mill

Kraljevina SHS (1927) - 148 by Sasa Lukic, on Flickr

The old fair










The central part


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Back then the mountain Vodno didn't had forest, the forest we have today is thanks to the actions for afforestation during the socialist period.

Looking towards the central part










The old theater




























The old train station










etc. etc.


----------



## Romashka01

Skopje/Скопје;150752753 said:


> Some of the old stone houses are still preserved, although not in good shape.


:hmm: when it was built?

Great retro photos!!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice retro photos indeed


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Romashka01 said:


> :hmm: when it was built?
> 
> Great retro photos!!


I believe at the end of the 19th century or in the early 20th century.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for these fascinating historic prospects, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Let's see some of the details of the Kurshumli An, the old Ottoman inn from XV or XVI century (check the previous page for more photos).

You can notice the Byzantine architectural influence:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The stairs to the first floor

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

In the back yard...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More artifacts from the archaeological site Scupi in the back yard:

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking from the back yard towards the main entrance...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Outside walls...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Random shots from around the town...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very atmospheric update! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr 

From there I ride on the road that lead to the Macedonian Village complex (you turn left on the photo above). The road is very nice for bicycle. Almost no traffic.

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The monastery Saint Panteleimon and the complex Macedonian Village (both presented somewhere in the previous pages)

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Водно / Vodno by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting new sets, George!
I loved the Ottoman Inn.


----------



## yansa

A very nice bicycle tour, George, with great views. And I loved the parts
of the road leading through the forest! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Coming down from the Vodno mountain, this is the village of Gorno Nerezi. Mostly nice villas on the road down to the city. 

Горно Нерези / Gorno Nerezi by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Горно Нерези / Gorno Nerezi by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Горно Нерези / Gorno Nerezi by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The neighborhood of Hrom - mostly low rises and residential houses

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Random shots from around the town...


----------



## yansa

Very nice set, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of the city, the Mother of God square.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very interesting modern building, George - I like it! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;151914700 said:


> Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Beautiful atmospheric pics of the *Mother of God Column* with the cloudy sky...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, George!
The Mother of God column is beautiful!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Komiti are the fans of the football club Vardar from Skopje

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

An old-timer from the socialism

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

At the Delfina square in the Vlae district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

The villa in #1901/3 looks like a modern castle. kay:
Nice oldtimer! 
And Delfina Square seems to be a nice place to relax!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Novo Lisiche district. This is the part where a garage for the trains of the national railroad company is located. You can see trains passing by.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A little further...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, once again


----------



## yansa

Nice pics around the railway - the last one is my favourite, George. kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Nice pics! kay: I especially like the Mother of God column and that house


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vodno district. Very prestige place for living, many villas and big houses. There is a nice view of the city from there, since it's located on the slopes of the mountain Vodno.

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful view towards the city, which is surrounded by nature! kay:


(Seeing those wooded mountains: Are there wolves in Macedonia?  

I'm nearly sure there are, because I read that Northern Greece has some.
By the way, they are coming back to Austria too since several years.)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, there are wolves in Macedonia, actually their population is around 800-1000 (the data is from 10 years ago). During the winters from time to time I read in news about group of wolves attacking herds of sheеp in the mountains or in some of the villages. Also, there were some recent reports for wolves on the mountain Vodno, they were searching for food in the villages above the city.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;152120272 said:


> Yes, there are wolves in Macedonia, actually their population is around 800-1000 (the data is from 10 years ago). During the winters from time to time I read in news about group of wolves attacking herds of sheеp in the mountains or in some of the villages. Also, there were some recent reports of wolves on the mountain Vodno, they were searching for food in the villages above the city.


That's interesting, George! Even on the Vodno Mountain - as if I could have
felt it... 


In Austria we actually have two packs of wolves now, I think, and people
in some regions are allowed to startle the wolves with noise or similar, but
they are not allowed to injure them in any way.
Wolves are under protection in Austria.
But there is a discussion about them, because they kill sheep from time to time.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice and beautiful districts. 
By the way, I love wolves!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My former high school. I graduated in 2000 (we were called "Generation 2000"). It's a school for architecture. But I never continued my further education in architecture; instead I went to the faculty for Philology in Skopje. Sometimes when I pass by this school I'm overwhelmed by the nice memories. 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

That's a very nice high school building, George! kay:

Philology - are you spezialised in old or modern languages?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I'm in modern languages (English, Russian and several Balkan Slavic languages). 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Your philological studies paid off: your command of English is outstanding, George.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Hrom district...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skylark

nice update - I particularly like the park with the wooden bridge and the view from the mountain.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The Feudal tower* is located in the center of Skopje. It belongs to a special kind of residential architecture that simultaneously served as a defensive object.
> 
> Due to the defensive character in the lower zone there are fewer windows and a special kind of rifle openings. Only on the last floor there are slightly issued balconies from the wood. The stairs leading through the tower are located in thick stone walls with a width of 1.45 meters.
> 
> It was built in the late 17th or early 18th century. It is 14 meters high, with a square base of 7.5 x 7.5 meters.


Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Феудална кула, Скопје / Feudal tower, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

An impressing defense tower, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos from the Gradski park, from yesterday...

Градски парк, Скопје / Gradski park, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Градски парк, Скопје / Gradski park, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Градски парк, Скопје / Gradski park, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Градски парк, Скопје / Gradski park, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates George!
Beautiful autumn colors in Gradski Park.


----------



## yansa

Love the quiet Autumn atmosphere in Gradski Park, George!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

After the rain...

Свети Климент Охридски, Скопје / Saint Clement of Ohrid, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Климент Охридски, Скопје / Saint Clement of Ohrid, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful after-the-rain-shots, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely look through the fence, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Many well-made new buildings in Skopje, George, and good possibilities for
spending one's leisure. kay: Thank you for showing!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

When the works at the riverside once are finished and it's green there or laid with nice stones,
then this will be a very fine place to live and walk along the water... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the following few days I will show you some photos from my visit of the Museum of Macedonia, located in the old town of Skopje. The building of the Museum itself is a modern construction. My photos are from May this year.

aerial photo (not mine) of the Museum










Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old Kurshumli Inn, already presented on this thread, is located in the museum yard

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some ruins

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Many artifacts from the archaeological site Scupi are placed in the museum yard

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ancient Roman sarcophagus

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of a village room

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One part of the museum was dedicated to the participation of the Macedonians in the Greek civil war after WWII

Rifles

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Flags

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Guns

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Documents, photos etc. etc.

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Also, some of the folk costumes from the northern parts of Greece, populated with Macedonians

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, Sylvia.

To be honest, I'm very bad with guns, I have no idea is it or not.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;153992340 said:


> Thanks, Sylvia.
> 
> To be honest, I'm very bad with guns, I have no idea is it or not.


That doesn't matter at all, George. 
I'm sure here in our forum are people who even know what type of Luger this is
(if it is a Luger - I'm also not _the _big pistol specialist. )
But I hope someone can help us with this question.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting pics, George!
The view from the museum is great.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments and the likes!
_________________________

One part of the Museum is dedicated to the old musical instruments that were being used in the traditional folklore music in my country.

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Traditional folk costumes from various regions of the conutry

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wedding couple and their outfit (including wedding flag, jewelry, etc.)

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bridegroom

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bride

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very nice museum, George! I think I saw a kind of "Dudelsack" like they play in Scotland also?
Love the old musical instruments and the beautiful folk costumes as well! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you, Silvia. You're right, the Dudelsack (or the _bagpipes_ in English) is also used on the Balkans. In my country this instrument is known as Gaida.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;154027754 said:


> Thank you, Silvia. You're right, the Dudelsack (or the _bagpipes_ in English) is also used on the Balkans. In my country this instrument is known as Gaida.


Thank you for the link, George. Now I listened to some Gaida music and must say
I like it. When hearing it I can see the country in my mind's eye, and people dancing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Traditional costumes from various regions of the country

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Romashka01

100 pages  congratulations! 
Interesting folk costumes! this one looks more Turkish than Slavs


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, Romashka! 

Given the fact that my country was more than five centuries part of the Ottoman Empire, the Turkish influence is quite present in almost everything from that time.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We continue to explore the Museum of Macedonia...

Reconstruction of a tinsmith workshop

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Tray

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Jewelry

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Potery & vases

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Reconstruction of a potery workshop

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoying very much the autumn leaves and the variety of architecture in your Page 99, and the comprehensive visit to the splendid Museum of Macedonia on Pages 100 and 101, thanks for sharing (the musical instruments and folcloric costumes are a very complete presentation).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Old wooden fishing boats/canoes (used on our lakes)

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Other tools for hunting, fishing and agriculture...

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Leongname

a great collection of exponents! very interesting this item N13. is it the Neptune's Trident?


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful museum you have there, George, and excellent presented by you! :applause:
I enjoyed everything, especially the pottery.
The wooden vehiculars... - my grandfather in Burgenland had a similar one,
with four wheels, drawn by two horses.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments, everyone!
_________________________

Few more reconstruction of a village rooms

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Traditional tapestry

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One shot from the Museum

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and too dark shot from the reconstruction of a city room 

Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Do you know from what time this room dates, George (approximately)?



Skopje/Скопје;154212166 said:


> Музеј на Македонија, Скопје / Museum of Macedonia, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Lovely wooden cradle, and a wonderful collection of carpets! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Do you know from what time this room dates, George (approximately)?


^^

I think somewhere from the early 19th century.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;154243718 said:


> ^^
> 
> I think somewhere from the early 19th century.


Thank you, George!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

WWII memorial 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

^^ This is impressing, George! Can visitors also go inside?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I don't think so, the door is probably for maintenance purposes only.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few months ago I've visited the abandoned factory "Kuprom" in the district of Hrom. It used to be an industrial complex intended for processing chromium ore, which was built in the 1940's, during the WWII. Actually, the name of the district "Hrom" in Macedonian means "Chrome". The purpose of my visit were some interesting graffiti arts there. The photos are from May 2018.

The abandoned administrative building

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The rest of the industrial complex

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comment and the advice, Silvia. I wasn't alone, of course.  At most of my walks around the town I had company (my ex girlfriend). I hope that my new girlfriend would share my passion for exploration too.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;154353546 said:


> Thanks for the comment and the advice, Silvia. I wasn't alone, of course.  At most of my walks around the town I had company (my ex girlfriend). I hope that my new girlfriend would share my passion for exploration too.


I'm glad to hear that you have company at your adventure photo trips, George. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Enjoyed your tour of the folk museum, George. And you capture well the appeal of abandoned and derelict buildings, decorated by anonymous street artists.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bonus photo (did I mentioned that I work in a bookstore?)


----------



## yansa

You work in a wonderful place, George! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates, George!
Great and very interesting sets of photos of the museum and very nice graffiti in the abandoned buildings.
How lucky you are to work in a bookstore. A long time ago, I also worked in a bookstore specializing in books in French.
From time to time, when the inventory was renewed, we could obtain books at extremely low prices and even some for free.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, guys and girls! kay: 
_____________________



> *Northwest of Skopje*, in the valley of the Banjska Reka, is situated the *Monastery of Saint Elijah*.
> 
> In the monastery yard there is a small cave church.
> 
> Inside the church are distinguished two layers of fresco paintings. The second layer is not artistic value. However, according to the preserved remains of the first layer, it could be assumed that the church was built in the 15th century.
> 
> Today this is a very popular picnic area, especially because the church itself has its own lodgings that are busy all year round.


My visit of the monastery complex was in August 2018. So, lets look around:

_The monastery inn_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The yard_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The stairs to the cave church_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The cave church (one side of the church is "glued" to the rock)_ 

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

_Some details and frescoes_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_Inscription on the entrance door_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Many years ago I too worked in a bookstore. One of the best jobs I ever had!


----------



## yansa

Can you translate the inscriptions, George?
Impressing place with beautiful details, like this cross with sun and moon:



Skopje/Скопје;154438636 said:


> Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The one on the door is in Old Slavonic (also known as Church Slavonic) and it says: _Jesus Christ, our dear Lord (God), have mercy on us_. The one on the fresco is incomprehensible to me.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;154470894 said:


> ^^
> 
> The one on the door is in Old Slavonic (also known as Church Slavonic) and it says: _Jesus Christ, our dear Lord (God), have mercy on us_. The one on the fresco is incomprehensible to me.


Thank you very much, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We continue with the walk in and around the monastery of Saint Elijah, some 15 km north from Skopje... (the photos are from August 2018)
_
The monastery inn_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Let's peek inside the inn:

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

_The gate to the cave church_ (see the photos on the previous page)

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The cave church from another angle_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The dinning room of the inn_

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

_The nature around the monastery_ - _the Banjska Reka river (more like a stream)_

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Bonus photo for the end:

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*That's all for now, folks!*


----------



## yansa

I very much enjoyed this update, George!
Lovely pics with the apples.
Many atmospheric impressions with nice details, like here:


Skopje/Скопје;154504958 said:


> Свети Илија, Бањани / Saint Elijah, Banjani by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Beautiful nature and pics around Banjska Reka River!
Here I recognised a plant that I know from Vienna Woods - the wild, strong
and good smelling peppermint with it's violet blossoms. kay:
What a great, varied mix of plants!



Skopje/Скопје;154505062 said:


> _The nature around the monastery_ - _the Banjska Reka river (more like a stream)_
> 
> ... by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Bonus photo for the end:
> 
> ... by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> *That's all for now, folks!*


^^ Wonderful pic with the butterfly! :applause:
Thank you, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From my walk today, the weather was cold and very cloudy and gray...


----------



## yansa

Some very stylish buildings in Skopje! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;154576498 said:


>



And I love how the wintersun here is reflected...



Skopje/Скопје;154576498 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hotel Solun, hidden among other buildings. It's very hard to have a good angle for complete photo (at least with my photo camera).

Хотел Солун, Скопје / Hotel Solun, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Хотел Солун, Скопје / Hotel Solun, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Хотел Солун, Скопје / Hotel Solun, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From my walk yesterday, in the central part of the city...

The Orthodox Christian church Saint Clement of Ohrid

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Next to the church

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice new photos from Skopje


----------



## yansa

Very nice pics from the city center, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Beautiful building, George! What is it?



Skopje/Скопје;154944588 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's some kind of state administration building.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the tour!!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets, George!
I totally agree with Silvia. That building is beautiful.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much your recent pages: the Folk Museum (I do love reconstructions of traditional rural houses and rooms), the abandoned factory, the Saint Elijah Monastery, the modern part of your city, but for some reason I cannot explain completely I loved this register:



Skopje/Скопје;154944562 said:


>


(^^ looks simple and funny, really nice to see it when walking around)



Skopje/Скопје;154983576 said:


> It's some kind of state administration building.


I imagined that building as an Opera House, very glamorous and imposing


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos from few days ago, when it was windy and clear. The photos were made at the end of the short winter day.


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, George!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from my morning walk today...


----------



## yansa

Atmospheric morning pics with nice clouds and snow at the mountains, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From my walk in the old town, yesterday...





































The Kapan Inn (an Ottoman inn from the mid-15th century)



















There is a pub in the inn


----------



## yansa

That was a nice walk, George! :cheers:
Could imagine to test the pub and to take a look into that small store under
the old roof...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I would like to wish all of my SSC friends happy and successful New Year. Here's a few photos from my workplace.

(our Christmas tree is made of books) 




























*see you in 2019*


----------



## yansa

What a charming idea, that Christmas Tree made of books, George! kay:
I wish you a lucky and healthy New Year too, my friend! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Thank you! Happy New Year,George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

If you take only the upper part of the pic it has something surrealistic, George. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice new photos, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, George! I loved your Christmas Tree at work.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, guys and girls! Let's continue the walk around the town...


----------



## yansa

This building is quite interesting with it's clear shape and pureness!



Skopje/Скопје;155445956 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

That is going to be the new elementary school in the Kapishtec district. I forgot to mention that in the original post. 



yansa said:


> This building is quite interesting with it's clear shape and pureness!


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;155460414 said:


> That is going to be the new elementary school in the Kapishtec district. I forgot to mention that in the original post.


Thank you, George! That will be a fine modern school! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the city's center. On the left you can see the Ramstore mall, and then little further the building of the NLB Bank. The tower on the right side is the Ministry for education and science. 

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church Saint Naum of Ohrid in the Radishani district, built in 1936.

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It has massive wooden door

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some details

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bell tower

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fine pics of this beautiful church, George! :applause:
In internet I found the legend about the Saint and the baer in German language kay:

https://books.google.at/books?id=me...QAQ#v=onepage&q=heiliger naum und bär&f=false




Skopje/Скопје;156264990 said:


> Свети Наум Охридски, Радишани, Скопје / Saint Naum of Ohrid, Radishani, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Why-Why

Very unusual wall art, the blue and white deer on that building in #2122, George. Can you tell us what it means?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Well, the text (in Cyrillic) is frоm a song dedicated to the city of Skopje, while the mural on the building is just an attempt to make it more attractive for the residents and the people that walk by. 

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

BTW, the same company that built this building already built another one with drawings/mural on the facade. 

photos from _interior.mk_


----------



## yansa

Lovely bird on that last pic! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From a week ago...























































bonus photo:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Great idea that decorated facade; It gives "joy" to the building.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Madzir Maalo, one of the oldest neighborhoods in Skopje. Most of the old houses would be demolished for new buildings.










Unfortunately, the new development cannot be described as "modern". More likely as bellow average.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful church and nice and peaceful neighborhood.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Office building in brutalist style










The seat of the right-wing political party VMRO-DPMNE. You can see a lion on a column in front of the building.










Car park. All of these buildings are located in the center of the city. 










On the last photo you can see a heavy truck leaving the construction site behind the metal fence. There should be built the hotel TCC Plaza and this is what will look like.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hotel *Double Tree by Hilton*. It was open for use in early January this year.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The exterior of the hotel looks nice; nice building, modern


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The intersection in front of the hotel Double Tree by Hilton


----------



## yansa

Fine impressions! I love this Orthodox Churches, old and new! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

WWII memorial


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Скопје / Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Haha, that's cool.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!
Beautiful square in 2138/2. I would have liked to see closer and in more detail the white column that has a lion at the top.
It looks very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Late 1960's architecture...


----------



## yansa

^^ OMG... 
But thank you for showing it, George - it's interesting to see buildings from
that epoch.
Near my home there is a horrible building from the 1970ies or 1980ies, but
I catch myself going there every year for three of four times to take a shot of it. 

Edit: The building you show begins to fascinate me, George.
It's windows remind me of the mouth of these impressing African Songye masks:

http://www.genuineafrica.com/African-Masks-Songye-Mask-26.htm

You could also google for "Kifwebe" or "Grebo".


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Haha, thanks for the comment, Silvia. This part of the building (the entire complex is known as "City wall") is actually inspired by the towers of the Skopje fortress Kale. It's kind a - I guess - architect's interpretation of them. 

-the image is from internet-


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice new photos, George


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;156762732 said:


> Haha, thanks for the comment, Silvia. This part of the building (the entire complex is known as "City wall") is actually inspired by the towers of the Skopje fortress Kale. It's kind a - I guess - architect's interpretation of them.
> 
> -the image is from internet-


 Thank you for explaining, George!
The architect doesn't quite convince me with this "fortress tower inspiration". 
For me this building has more of a giant three-eyed Cyclops, or - even more -
of these special African masks. I found another good example:


http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/ecatalogue/2016/arts-afrique-oceanie-pf1718/lot.50.html


Can you see why the masks came into my mind when looking at this building?  
And why did I associate masks at all? It's because if I could
I would buy several old, African masks, and the type of the Grebo people
or the Kifwebe by the Songye people belong to my favourite ones. 
I hope I didn't bore you - sorry for that little excursion to Africa.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Not at all, I'm glad that I can learn something new. Those masks are really incredible.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A sunset from few days ago...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, the fragile branches of the tree with the birds in front of the sunset...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Today's sunset, from few minutes ago (from my apartment)


----------



## yansa

Atmospheric and beautiful! :applause:
You are a lucky one, George, to have such a good view towards the mountains,
and to see so much sky.
I would spend hours at such a window watching clouds and especially thunderstorms.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful, very nice updates


----------



## skymantle

Nice colours in the sunset. You're fortunate to have such a lovely view.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Nice building, pure and modern! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful! especially like that nice residential building and this one


----------



## marlonbasman

nice city, and beautiful spring blossoms.


----------



## yansa

Lovely springtime in Skopje! This are my two favourite shots :applause:



Skopje/Скопје;157612586 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From my walk along the river bank, a week ago...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Wonderful pink blossom trees!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Second part from my walk along the river a week ago...























































...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful set, George! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

I love that range of snowy mountains on the horizon!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Lisa Center, where many shops can be found.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice set of photos; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Impressions from the Gradski park, from few days ago...


----------



## yansa

Lovely update, George! :applause:
One of many wonderful pics:



Skopje/Скопје;157831882 said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some street art in front of the National and University Library...





































...and on the street at the Tutunska Bank building:


----------



## Why-Why

Ah, spring blossom! That season seems to have been cancelled here this year.


----------



## yansa

^^* @Nick:* Just be patient, dear friend of nature! 
I'm sure Spring hasn't forgotten your region and we will see fabulous pics
from you as soon as the blossoming starts! kay:


*@George: *Very nice street art! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics, as usual, George!
Exercising on the banks of the river, what a fantastic experience!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Always fine to see new impressions from your city, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's Orthodox Christian Easter in two days, so I will show you one of the biggest churches in Skopje - Saint Clement of Ohrid. 



> The construction of the Orthodox Cathedral church, designed by Slavko Brezovski, began in 1972 and was consecrated on 12 August 1990, on the 1150th anniversary of the birth of the church patron, St. Clement of Ohrid. This rotunda type church, with 36m x 36m dimension, composed only of domes and arches, is one of the most interesting architectural examples in recent Macedonian history. The main church is dedicated to St. Clement of Ohrid, and the church below to the Holy Mother. One of the chapels is dedicated to Emperor Constantine and Empress Helena, and the other to St. Mina, the martyr.


_wikipedia_





































Inside:























































From the church yard:


----------



## yansa

Superb update, George - Saint Clement Church looks great! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the intersection at my neighborhood, lovely small green corner.


----------



## yansa

Nice place. The more green, the better! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, George!
Saint Clement of Ohrid is gorgeous!


----------



## skymantle

Wow, St Clement church is very unique. The iconostasis is resplendent too. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yesterday was the International Workers' Day and this day is a holiday in my country, so people don't go to work and they celebrate it mostly by barbecue somewhere in the nature or some of them go to protest for better rights for the working class. 

With two of my friends I went to the lake Kozjak, some 20 km from Skopje. It's actually an accumulation on the river Treska. The Kozjak Hydro Power Plant was open for use in 2004, so this is one of the newest artificial lakes in my country. The nature around the lake is amazing and I recommend this place for everyone that will visit Skopje.

the lake










it was cloudy day










one of the neighboring mountains




























the place where people come to have a picnic



















we took a hike... 





































...and some 30 minutes later we came to a rock that give us very nice view (you can see the dam too)










on the way back, already in Skopje, on the Boris Trajkovski blvd.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## yansa

Superb update, George! :applause:
Great landscape under an epic sky!


----------



## Why-Why

What a beautiful spot for a Mayday picnic!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks, guys and girls!
________________________

From my walk on the river bank, a week ago...




























The new residential complex Elena Luka Twins


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## skymantle

Very nice updates. kay:


----------



## yansa

Very fine new pic! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So, two days ago the Pope visited Skopje for the first time. At the time I was at work so I didn't made any photos, but I will post few from the official government profile on flickr. About 15.000 people attended to the event and the city was under enormous security measures. 

BTW, thanks for all the comments and the likes on the previous page. kay:

Пречек на Папата Франциск на Меѓународниот аеродром Скопје [07.05.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Апостолска посета на Папата Франциск на Северна Македонија [07.05.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Апостолска посета на Папата Франциск на Северна Македонија [07.05.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Апостолска посета на Папата Франциск на Северна Македонија [07.05.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Апостолска посета на Папата Франциск на Северна Македонија [07.05.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A great day for Skopje, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park...




























Fish sculpture














































The entrance of a private bonsai garden, photographing is not allowed inside


----------



## yansa

Very old and rare bonsais can be very expensive, so somehow I understand
the owner's watchfulness.
Fine update, George - I always love to see Gradski Park! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots plus a wonderful day for the Pope's visit.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From the river bank, almost at the periphery of the city, the church Saint John the Baptist in the Novo Lisiche district. It was built few years ago.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new photos, George! The park looks amazing.


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful shots....inspiring.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the opposite side from the above mentioned church is the hotel Double Tree by Hilton. You can see part of the bicycle track and recreational spot in the river bank. 



















A little bit further on the blvd...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At one of the roundabouts in the town...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, located in the center of the city.


----------



## yansa

A lovely and atmospheric last pic, George! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The above mentioned church from distance


----------



## yansa

Lovely shot, George! kay:
It would be nice to pass by there by boat...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the airport...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The residential building BiSi, under construction... I should look very nice when it will be finished.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Nice colourful impressions under a dynamic sky. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Once more, very nice photos from Skopje  :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Daut Pasha's public bath, built in the period 1489-1497. It was heavily damaged in the fire in 1689 and left in decay for few centuries. It was renewed in 1948 and again heavily damaged in the earthquake in 1963. It was renewed after the earthquake and since it serves as National gallery.

_some older photos from my previous presentation on this link_


----------



## yansa

Beautiful building with changeful history! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## skymantle

Double-decker bus, alla London style.


----------



## Why-Why

Love that 15C National Gallery. What a survivor!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I went to an exhibition called "100 years later" by the sculptor Zlatko Boykovski, born in 1958. He uses all kinds of scrap metal for his works. Here are some of them:














































This sculpture was made from genuine artifacts from WWI and the exhibition is named after it (100 years later):










*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## yansa

I'm very impressed by your pics from this exhibition, George! :applause:
My personal favourites:



Skopje/Скопје;160222280 said:


> This sculpture was made from genuine artifacts from WWI and the exhibition is named after it (100 years later):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, Silvia.
___________________

Few more works from this artist:
































































He also paints:


----------



## skymantle

Fascinating, I like Boykovski's pieces on Vitruvian Man in particular.


----------



## yansa

I very much like the painting of the rider and the portrait of the girl,
and the mixture of painting and sculpture with metal parts too! :applause:



Skopje/Скопје;160299494 said:


>


----------



## Neutral!

Macedonia looks amazing!!


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting. I think I prefer the paintings to the sculptures, and especially like this one:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very hot weather in the last week or more, the temperatures are above 35 C (95 F), so I cannot move much around town. 

These are some photos from 7-8 days ago, in the Gradski park:





































At the Slovenia blvd.










...and two photos from the Vizbegovo village, almost merged with the city:


----------



## metrogogo

Sadly Skopje/Скопје I can no longer see your Photos have you changed your image host recently and does anyone else have the same problem.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Neutral!

Exotic. Where various cultural influences meet.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

metrogogo said:


> Sadly Skopje/Скопје I can no longer see your Photos have you changed your image host recently and does anyone else have the same problem.


I'm on Imgur now, flickr have changed the rules and pissed me off.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice! especially like the last two photos kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!


----------



## surovy_mag

Skopje/Скопје;160452700 said:


> I'm on Imgur now, flickr have changed the rules and pissed me off.


It's real fail of 2018, i 2 times was forced to change hosting, in march they killed yandex-fotki, and at Christmas flickr was captured by gangsters :bash:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, George! Especially love the pics with the dramatic sky. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few random shots from around the town:


----------



## Neutral!

Such beautiful town. I wished we were as independent and beautiful as you!!!


----------



## Neutral!

We are pretty good looking too ;-)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From an exhibition of modern Macedonian sculpture:
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

The head of the sitting man looks real, George, the body like wax.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's a self-portrait of the author, the sculptor Zharko Basheski, known by his hiperrealistic works...

_In case someone wants to check him, go on this link_.

^^


----------



## skymantle

Amazing art, very impressive.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;160693326 said:


> It's a self-portrait of the author, the sculptor Zharko Basheski, known by his hiperrealistic works...
> 
> _In case someone wants to check him, go on this link_.
> 
> ^^


Thank you for the link, George. I'm looking forward for more impressions
of this interesting exhibition! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Last part... (BTW, sorry for the blurry photos, my photo camera is having some problems lately)


















































































*THE END*


----------



## yansa

Many excellent works, thank you for showing, George! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Excellent indeed!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful exhibition, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The recently opened Point Retail Park near my neighborhood:



























































































...and the Ford showroom next to it:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## skymantle

Nice, that could easily be a suburban shopping centre in Australia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The elementary school "Kiro Gligorov", opened for use this month (sorry for the blurry first photo).


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

That school looks very nice!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From my walk few days ago...

-recreation spot on the river bank-










-new residential building on the river bank-










-tennis courts in the Gradski park-










-the entrance in the new fun park that is under construction-










-small free library in the Gradski park-



















-modernist building near the Gradski park-


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part of the Debar Maalo neighborhood...










...and the Ilinden blvd.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful white building!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Why-Why

Nice to see that free "library." We have something similar, but sadly not in public parks.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small park next to the buildings of the Macedonian Opera and Ballet and the Philharmonic...





































...and the Daut Pasha's Hamam:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yesterday I took a bus ride to the Sredno Vodno. Vodno is the mountain above Skopje, and Sredno Vodno is location on the middle of it. From there i hiked on the track to the Markova Krusha place with a nice view of the town.

Few shots from the second floor of the double decker bus:



















Mother Theresa blvd.










Going up to Sredno Vodno:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sredno Vodno:



















The track:




























Rest place:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Markova Krusha site. There are remains of some ancient building.

But first, this is the view towards the Pripor district of Skopje:




























Towards the Markova Krusha site:




























Looking towards Vodno mountain and the TV tower under construction on the top of it:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

View towards the center of Skopje:










Zoomed in:

The central train station










Parts of the Crnitche district and the city's center










You can see the football stadium










Rest place:


----------



## yansa

Interesting Markova Krusha site, and excellent view over Skopje! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great set! The city is more dense than I thought


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two days ago I was riding my bicycle on the Skopje's ring road, so I took some photos. There isn't much to see, just some industrial facilities, stores, showrooms, hotels etc.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few random shots from around the town...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful shots, George! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## skymantle

Very interesting. What is that building with the Turkish script?


----------



## yansa

A nice street with much green. kay:
Seems to grant a good living quality!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

skymantle said:


> Very interesting. What is that building with the Turkish script?


It's a tomb, part of the Isak Bey Mosque that dates from 1438. Currently is under reconstruction by the Turkish agency TIKA (they are involved in the reconstructions of many Ottoman buildings in Macedonia).

Just to compare:

Before:










_photo by Wikipedia_

Now:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the confluence of the rivers Lepenets and Vardar:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting before-and-after photos.


----------



## yansa

Love that little river island with tree and bushes in your first pic. kay:
Maybe this could be the refugium of a water sprite.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Volvo showroom at Pero Nakov street


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Alexander the Great blvd.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nastel building and soccer stadium are very impressives !!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few days ago it was a national holiday, so I went again on the mountain Vodno and I hiked along the road from the Sonchev Grad (Sun City in Macedonian) to Skopje. There are some nice view from the middle of the mountain Vodno.

The cement factory Titan, huge polluter of the air, especially in winter:




























Part of the Novo Lisiche district:



















Here you can see part of the Kisela Voda district too:










Parts of the Crniche and Kisela Voda districts:










The road I was hiking:



















*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Walking down towards Skopje from the Vodno mountain...










The Vodno residential district





































The Todor Aleksandrov street



















The Mother Teresa blvd.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## yansa

Very nice hiking impressions, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the center of the city...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, George!
The buildings in the last three photos (white building, brutalist (?) building, and the one that looks like a fortress) are of very different styles; but they all look spectacular!
Could you please remind us what are each of them?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

On the first photo you can see the National Theater and a Museum next to it.

On the second photo you can see the Telecommunication center and a multistory parking garage (the whiter building with P sign).

On the last photo we can see the building of the Water supply company and the fortress Kale.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## openlyJane

A new bell tower - well that is quite something......


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new building of the National bank under construction...










...and the Ministry for Foreign affairs, and the Public prosecution building too (far left)...


----------



## Eduarqui

So many new constructions, guess Skopje is experimenting a boom in investments and growing a lot in population.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Great last sets, George! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
The bridge looks great!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hotel Marriott in the center of the city










The bookstore where I work 





































The Swedish Embassy is situated in this yellow building










Art gallery nearby










Essential oils shop in the old town










Also in the old town


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## primal beauty

I like that book title ' The last tea'; it must be very gripping crime/spy story!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Haha, actually, this is what this book is about:



> The Last Tea, by Vinka Sazdova, is a novel about one woman's quest to rediscover herself and to find a new meaning in life. The forty-year-old protagonist suddenly leaves her family - her husband and three children - and embarks on a spiritual journey far from home to an ashram in India.


----------



## yansa

Lovely update, George! I particularly like the impressions from your bookstore! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I always liked this car park due its red color...



















There is an automobile showroom on the ground floor:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Maxim Gorky street in the center...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting that those new public buildings are classically inspired with sculptural and other decorative features. Modernism just doesn't have the required _gravitas_, I guess.


----------



## yansa

Now you have the camera you deserve, George.
Excellent pics! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Saint Clement of Ohrid cathedral church



















The Partizanski Odredi blvd


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small office building under construction. By the way, that yellow vehicle is the official state post office van for transport of mail and other goods.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear George!*


Christmas 2019 - Christmas at Home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George and Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Happy New Year, George! Best wishes!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Last set for this year  Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great set!
Happy New Year, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Eduarqui

Your recent updates showing traditional and contemporary architecture are great and look like gifts you gave us for Christmas and New Year Eve 

I saw your message in my thread, wish a fabulous 2020 for you and everyone there


----------



## yansa

Great last two sets, dear George! 
I wish you a Happy New Year!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Butel 1 district, mostly residential and private owned houses...



















On ground level...










The steel plant where my father used to work until he retired few years ago. It's located very close to the Butel 1 district. Actually, it used to be far away from the city, but with the city's expansion now it's only 1 km away from the nearest houses.










[


----------



## Why-Why

Happy new year, George, from one Steeltown to another!


----------



## Romashka01

Среќен Божиќ пријател. 
Мир во душата, љубов во срцето! Христос се Роди!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Faculty for agriculture


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see theses scenes of everyday life! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, George


----------



## yansa

I wish you a Merry Christmas, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The local ambulance clinic in the Aerodrom district


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A boulevard that is under construction near the district of Butel 1










Butel 1 district (mostly small residential houses and buildings)


















































































...and one photo from the Butel 2 district


----------



## yansa

Superb new set, George - enjoyed it very much! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Let's explore the brutalist student dormitory Goce Delchev:










A closer look:










Fancy car parked in the dirt that used to be a lawn:










One of the four towers:










The other tower:










Closer look:










In the internal yard:



















In the opposite side:










The third tower:










The link between the buildings:



















I believe this is the dining room:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Nice news from Skopje! kay: And great weather!


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the brutalist dormitory, though I can't say they change my view of this misconceived architectural style!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The M. T. Gologanov blvd and a small wooden church on the intersection


----------



## yansa

A lovely wooden chapel! kay:


----------



## Salazar Rick

Very nice and interesting districts of capital city of Macedonia!! … I really liked streets of Butel.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Mustafa Pasha Mosque* is an Ottoman-era mosque located in the Old Bazaar of Skopje.
> 
> The structure stands on a plateau above the old bazaar, built in 1492 by Mustafa Pasha, vizier on the court of Sultan Selim I. The mosque is largely intact from its original state, and no additions have been made through the years. The body of the daughter of Mustafa Pasha is buried in the türbe next to the mosque.
> 
> A five-year renovation of the mosque, funded by the Turkish government, was completed in August 2011.


_wikipedia_



















the fountain in front of the mosque










frontal part




























entrance door










old Ottoman Turkish written in Arabic alphabet










decorations



















back side (the Byzantine architectural influence is visible) and some old graves










side part



















the Turbe (tomb)


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful new set, George - thank you for sharing with us! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos of the mosque...


----------



## yansa

Many nice details! :applause:
Some gravestones on the cemetery remind me of the lying stone column
you once found and we tried to find out what it was. 
Do you remember, George?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, Silvia, I remember, the stone column was from the outskirts of the city of Prilep in my other thread.

Thanks for the likes and the comment. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of that very impressive mosque, George. It looks in such good shape it's hard to believe it was built the same year Columbus sailed.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A walk in the old town, on the alley known as "Gold street" (due to the many gold shops there)...



















I've noticed this gate and the inscription on Ottoman Arabic above:










I took a peek inside:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another gate, exit from the place...










The view from the exit:










The "Gold alley":





































Another gate:










Hat shop:










Coffee making pots and other stuff for tourists:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!
The Sky City Complex is very nice.
2488 Great bridge over the Vardar River.
I love the snowy mountains framing the city.
The small wooden church on Gologanov Boulevard is quite beautiful.
The Gold Street is very picturesque.


----------



## yansa

Lovely photo walk through Gold Street, George, with nice selfie and black cat
as a luck bringer!  :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, Great facade!


----------



## yansa

Never seen a similar facade before...
Very impressing, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Superb shots! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Nice views from above! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Very interesting update - thank you, George! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

First sign of the upcoming spring...










...another look:










On the other side:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing this wonderful blossoming tree, George! :applause:

How is the Covid-19 situation in your country?
Best health wishes from me, and I hope as many of us as possible will
remain here in the forum to post pictures and keep up the contact!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, Silvia.

The situation is okay, so to speak, there are around 25 people with the symptoms of the virus, they are all isolated at their homes or in hospitals. No deaths so far in my country related to the virus. We have reduced working time (everything closes in 6 PM, except pharmacies and supermarkets). People are in general cautious, there is a certain panic and fear, but nothing to be concerned so far. The Ministry for Health is updating us with news few times a day about the newest developments regarding this mater and it does a great job. During day time there are people on the streets, but not so many as in normal days, at night most of the people stay at home. 

Best health wishes from me too to all of you, I hope we will overcome this and we all will be back to our normal lives very soon.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;167371040 said:


> Thanks, Silvia.
> 
> The situation is okay, so to speak, there are around 25 people with the symptoms of the virus, they are all isolated at their homes or in hospitals. No deaths so far in my country related to the virus. We have reduced working time (everything closes in 6 PM, except pharmacies and supermarkets). People are in general cautious, there is a certain panic and fear, but nothing to be concerned so far. The Ministry for Health is updating us with news few times a day about the newest developments regarding this mater and it does a great job. During day time there are people on the streets, but not so many as in normal days, at night most of the people stay at home.
> 
> Best health wishes from me too to all of you, I hope we will overcome this and we all will be back to our normal lives very soon.


Thank you, George! :hug:
Compared with Austria your country still is in a good situation.
Hopefully this will stay that way!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some yesterday shots from the old town...



















Most places are closed, only few of them are open and work with reduced work hours...


----------



## yansa

On the one hand it's sad to see so many closed shops, at the other hand
it's so necessary. The measures cannot be rigid enough!
We must know that many people already are infected without showing symptoms.
The worst in many countries is still to come - so we must act *now*!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more from the old town...




























Interesting balcony (and it doesn't look safe)










Handmade stuff for sale:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

White blossom tree "dancing" with pink blossom tree - beautiful pic, George! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## juangch5

I had the luck to visit Skopje a while ago, and I was pleasantly surprised. Very nice city, I loved the downtown (even though they looked like vanity projects).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Testing the new forum...  Okay, it's successful


----------



## Why-Why

Oh, I like that new building above! Be in good health, George.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Is there anyone?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park, when the weather was nice and the panic about COVID-19 was not that big...


































...and another day, when it was cloudy and windy.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice pictures,George! I can expect the _Magnolia Blossoms_ in the end of April in Lviv.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments, everyone 

Some random shots to survive the long weekend (there is a curfew in my country, every day from 9 PM till 6 PM, during weekends from 4 PM till 6 PM)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The Clock Tower* in *Skopje* is a six-storey clock tower. It was erected between 1566 and 1572. It was the first clock tower on the territory of the Ottoman Empire. The clock mechanism was brought by the clock tower in Sziget, Hungary, after its capture by the Turks. It was built on the foundations of an earlier medieval defense tower. It was once wooden but later partitioned with bricks.


The clock tower was recently reconstructed.


































From another angle...


----------



## Why-Why

Nice shots. I like the magnolia blossoms, the bakery, the clock tower, and (especially) "Is there anyone?"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Butel 1 district on a cold winter day...
























































...and on a warm spring day:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yesterday was snowing, today the snow already melted... This is also in the Butel 1 district.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Museum of Natural History and the Skopje Zoo


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The *Sultan Murad Mosque* is an Ottoman-era mosque in Skopje. It was built in the 15th century on top of the Monastery of Saint George which was destroyed when Ottoman commander Pasha Yiğit Bey captured Skopje in 1392.

It was built with money donated by Sultan Murad himself. The mosque was built in 1436. 

more info here


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, George!
Always interesting and beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo update, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful mosque, in amazing condition for a building so old.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I forgot to mention that was recently reconstructed and renewed. 
*___*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Nice to see your Skopje impressions again, dear George! I especially loved the Sultan Murad Mosque.


----------



## Rekarte

Great pics!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Why-Why

Brutal!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Early April shots...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Great variety of building styles, very good shots, George! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great. very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some recently done (and not that great) and COVID-19 inspired artwork on the wall next to the river bank...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Kozle neighborhood, mostly residential houses, very nice place for living...


----------



## Why-Why

I'm not usually a fan of contemporary domestic architecture, but several of those houses are very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa

Nice impressions of people enjoying the river banks, George! Not only many interesting buildings, but also a nice shot of the oldtimer. :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo update from Skopje


----------



## yansa

Very nice shots of this house with the fresh green elements and the tree shadows, George! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## paul62

A nice mix of different things; one of them being a serene looking riverbank.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, George!
I have noticed that there are many very nice and interesting buildings in the city, like the one in this last set.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, many new buildings have been built or are under construction currently...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo update, George


----------



## Taller Better

Great new entries! What is that church in  #2,636 ? Is it Greek Orthodox? I like the coloured brickwork...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's Macedonian Orthodox church  Saint John the Baptist. On the Balkans the architecture of most of the Orthodox Christian churches is more or less similar, with regional characteristics and elements.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Another great, very nice update


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, george!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Great updates, George! I particularly love the reflection in #2641/1 and the pink bus passing by the beautiful yellow building.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Vodno district, where there are mostly residential houses and low-rises...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Some nice architecture! Great pics! My favorites - 2645 and 2649/2


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to the Bardovtsi village. This village is almost merged with Skopje. But, between the city and this village there is the archaeological site Scupi, dating back from Ancient Roman times. The site is temporary closed, but while I was riding my bicycle to the village, I've noticed something in the field.










When I came closer, I've realized that I've runned into excavated Roman tombstones.










They were just left there, under the open sky. 



















Let's take a closer look:





































One of the tombstones had a metal frame, most likely to protect it from breaking into smaller peaces...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... very interesting set! Thank you, George!


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more if it possible


----------



## Taller Better

The old gravestones blew me away! I'm trying to see if there is a date in Latin on them; two or three of them seem to have an MX and then ending in something like NNXLV

MX could possibly mean 1010, but I don't think there are any N's in Roman Numerals for dates. But XLV could mean that the dead person was 65? All just guessing, of course!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more if it possible


Sorry, Christos, that was all 

This is the Bardovtsi village, more or less almost merged with Skopje...










The photos are from mid-May, so snow is visible on the Shar Mountain, some 40 km away:




























Near the village are the *Havzipasha lodgings. *The complex is included in the List of Cultural Heritage of Macedonia. The complex was built between 1830 and 1845. This is how it looked in 1920:










Today only remains of the gate, the walls and the towers are left, but there are plans for restoraution.
































































Bonus: someone's exotic pet  Not very happy of being photographed


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The train station nearby the village of Bardovtsi, mostly used by freight trains...





































Zoomed in...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Romashka01

Haha..nice picture of exotic pet  Great and interesting sets,George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Why-Why

Those Roman tombstones from Scupi are extraordinary. The inscriptions on them are fresher than tombstones here that are only 100 years old. And you're right, they really shouldn't be left out in the open like that ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Nice houses and buildings


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Tavtalidze neighborhood...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I was on a bicycle ride in the neighborhoods on the Vodno mountain (this was two months ago, during the summer):










The road to the village of Teferich:










I've met a little friend:










The view from up there:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photos from the villages on the mountain Vodno..

Teferich:










Sopishte:










Gorno Sonje:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more from Gorno Sonje (at one time the battery of my photo camera died, so I took photos with my phone):



















Old water fountain in the village with Ancient Roman tombstone....



















Old water reservoir:










The local church:




























Next to the church:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Great views of the city from Teferich, George.
The city looks great!


----------



## Rekarte

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Few more from Gorno Sonje (at one time the battery of my photo camera died, so I took photos with my phone):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old water fountain in the village with Ancient Roman tombstone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old water reservoir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The local church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the church:


This place look depopulated


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It only looks like that  The houses are scattered around the mountain, so it's hard to notice anyone around 

Thanks for the likes and the comments!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The view from 16th floor of this complex:



















Looking towards east:





































Looking towards west:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Matka kanyon, about 10 km from Skopje. The photos are from August this year...










The dam, the oldest in the country, built in 1938.










The kanyon...
































































On the way back...










The river Treska flows next to the road...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church Saint Archangel Gabriel...



















...in the church yard there are British military cemetery from WWI:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the exhibition of two young Macedonian artists:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At a wine & prosciutto bar...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Taller Better

Love the new photos! Don't you love the smell of the leaves on the ground? Those bar snacks made me hungry!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lonely walk on the river bank... Cloudy, but warm weather (around 14°C [57 °F])


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really i like 2761 post ... Very nice !!!

Very atractive Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Great updates, dear George! Good to see your impressions of Skopje again!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, George!
I love Gradski Park


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building that is under construction in the Taftalidze neighborhood...



































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fortress Kale, near the city's center. Unfortunately, the fortress is under reconstruction / conservation process for a long time, so it looks kind of neglected when you enter inside.













































































































The view towards the western part of the city








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From an art exhibition, I personally know the artist, he is one of the relatively young and very creative artists in Skopje and Macedonia...













































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice again, George!
I like those wide avenues in the city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On these photos we can see most of the symbols from the Skopje's coat of arms - the mountain peak Lyuboten in the far distance, the Stone Bridge, the river Vardar and the fortress Kale...










_by wikipedia_


















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another view of the Lyuboten peak from the Boris Traykovski blvd.

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two days of intensive snowfall and the city is in mess... Luckily, today is Sunday, so there isn't much traffic.​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The last weekend I was hiking on the mountain Vodno that is located right above the city. So, here are some photo impressions...

The view towards the Lyuboten peak on Shar Planina mountain, some 40 km away...



















The TV tower that is under construction on the top of the Vodno, named Krstovar...



















The "ethno village", now closed for visits...




























There are around 15-20 houses that are built in the traditional architecture from around all of the country...





































TO BE CONTINUED...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Next to the "ethno village" is the monastery of Saint Panteleimon, with a 12th-century Byzantine church and an inn. The church was built in 1164. 









































































The inn complex










The church yard










TO BE CONTINUED... ​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another church and a bell tower that is under construction. You can see Skopje in the back...










Gorno Nerezi is a village on the mountain Vodno, and you can find there plenty of private villas and mansions.



















...










...










...










...

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Walking down from the Gorno Nerezi village to Skopje. These are the first houses in the Dolno Nerezi neighborhood.




























Some views from this neighborhood towards the western part of the city:



















The snow covered Shar Planina mountain, about 40 km away:








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The recently newly built and opened Orthodox Christian church *Three Holy Hierarchs*. The construction started in 2015 and the church was opened few weeks ago. It is not typical or traditional Orthodox church; it's more likely some modern interpretation of the traditional style.



















The baptistery:



















Interior (it's unfinished, all the walls should be covered in paintings):



































​


----------



## Romashka01

Skopje/Скопје said:


> The snow covered Shar Planina mountain, about 40 km away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


My favorite! even couldn't resist from editing this photo 🙂 



https://abload.de/img/b6xzqyrh8jii.jpg


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Novo Lisiche neighborhood, on the eastern periphery of Skopje...




























Again, we see the snow covered Shar Planina mountain and it's peak Lyuboten, at some 40 km away...

















​


----------



## paul62

Some very nice looking churches.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos with the snowy mountains in the background.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Spring is here  

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photo impressions from my hike on the Skopska Crna Gora mountain, some 30 minutes drive north of Skopje...

We are starting the hike from the village of Brodets:










On the way to the top of the mountain:














































Spirova koliba (Spiro's hut), a place to rest, after one and a half our of hiking:



















On the way to the Crn Kamen peak (at height of 1.585 meters): 



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The peak:



















Around the peak:




























Rainbow 












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Great views, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks everyone for the comments! Next page >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Half an hour before the lockdown, I was going home from work, I've passed through the old town, almost not a living soul there... 







































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## paul62

Love the little streets.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Awful weather today, not the spring I used to remember, shiny and happy 


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another hiking photos, this time from the lake Kozjak, an accumulation at some 40 minutes drive southwest from Skopje...






























































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Sydlicious

Love, love, love the 2nd pic ... so pretty  Hopefully you will have a lovely long summer


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved your update, George!
Those trees are really beautiful and they fill the whole street with life!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Awful weather these days, cloudy and rainy... But spring is somewhere there 

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way to the Saray park, in the western periphery of Skopje... Note the sign: SHit the Jackpot 










Small neighborhood before the park:










Saray park:




























Near the park:








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Just taking a peek through the gate of the Faculty for Arts, located in an old Ottoman inn. Unfortunately, the gate was closed.

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Marko's Monastery is a monastery located in the village of Markova Sušica, 18 kilometres (11 mi) from central Skopje. The monastery has been active since its establishment in 1346. The church is dedicated to Saint Demetrius. It's built in Byzantine style and has many valuable fresco paintings on the walls.
















































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Next to the monastery flows the Markova Reka river:



















People usually go there to picnic:








​


----------



## flatworm

Lovely photos ! I love the mix of urban and old Macedonia. Looks a fascinating country - and city too !

thank you , Steve


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos from the northwest outskirts of the city...

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very hot weather these days, temperatures are around 40*°*C (104*°*F). These photos are from my walk to the Vodno mountain, right above the city, where the air is much cooler...























































At Vodno...










Looking towards the city:










The mountain has hidden surprises too: 








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking towards the eastern part of Skopje from the mountain Vodno:

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The OKTA oil refinery, some 20 km from the city, on a halfway between Skopje and Kumanovo. These photos are made from the A1 motorway [E-75]. 



































​


----------



## Sydlicious

Some fabulous new buildings popping up there - thanks for all your efforts mate


----------



## Romashka01

I like the Gradski park with illumination  Great photos!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Esteli-Esteli

Coming along very nicely. You are in a special location ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Brazda Archeological Park - Brazda lies 10 km north of the center of Skopje in the southwest foot of the mountain Skopska Crna Gora. This are the remains of the royal tomb from the V century BC.








































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Back to the city...








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the so called "Community garden Bostanie", where some locals grow their own fruits and vegetables and flowers. The garden is located in a park at the outskirts of Skopje, and the people involved in this project have some support from the city officials. 
































































When I was there this Sunday, there was a poetry recital and music event...








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Samoilova street...
















































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George!
That ancient royal tomb is very interesting!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Riding bicycle on the river bank lane...




































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Krivi Dol neighborhood...












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Looking towards the western part of Skopje and the Krivi Dol neighborhood...




























Looking east... You can notice the football stadium:










The view point for the previous photos – the sidewalk of the Nikola Karev blvd.









​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

These photos are from a hike on the Skopska Crna Gora mountain, located some 10 minute drive north of the city... The photos are from a month ago.
































































Looking towards Skopje:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way back to Skopje, looking towards Skopska Crna Gora:










Tobacco field?



















Looking towards Skopje:










Zoomed:

















​


----------



## Melbourne35

I see so many new modern apartments in Skopje. How much does it cost to buy one?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Melbourne35 said:


> I see so many new modern apartments in Skopje. How much does it cost to buy one?


Depends from the size and the location, but usually between 45.000-50.000 Euros (around 40 m2) and 90.000-100.000 Euros (around 90 m2) if they are new.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The weather these days...








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of my regular walks on the river bank. The snowy Shar Planina mountain is in the far distance...


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Melbourne35

Are there any statistics available on the % of remittances sent to Northern Macedonia from citizens living abroad?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Melbourne35 said:


> Are there any statistics available on the % of remittances sent to Northern Macedonia from citizens living abroad?


According the Governor of the National Bank, since 2009 the % of remittances was around 1 bln Euros or 16% of the total GDP of the country.



> “According to our estimates, conducted according to the methodology harmonized with the IMF, the amount of these remittances, from 2009 onwards, exceeds Euro 1 billion per year i.e. about 16% of GDP, on an average.” – says Angelovska Bezhoska.











Angelovska Bezhoska: Foreign currency remittances from emigrants and persons temporarily working abroad are important for the Macedonian economy


Interviews with the Australia SBS Radio and the e-magazine Antoris




www.nbrm.mk


----------



## Melbourne35

I assume that if a family even has just 1 person sending money from abroad they could live quite well since the cost of living is quite low there?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Melbourne35 said:


> I assume that if a family even has just 1 person sending money from abroad they could live quite well since the cost of living is quite low there?


Well, it depends. If that one person sends 500 Euros a month, that would be ok for a family of 2-3 members, to cover the basic necessities, if at least one of them works and has a salary of 400-500 Euros (around the average salary here).
If the person sends, let say, 200 or 300 Euros, those money will be enough to cover just the electricity and water bills and food for two weeks or so. 
Yes, there are people here that live with less money, but I think that 500 Euros are enough to go through the month with almost no worry.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Okay, back to the photos... Today's sunset, when I was coming home from work:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

February weather in the Vlae district...








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Lyuboten peak on the Shar Planina mountain is visible behind the buildings:










^^

Another view of the Shar Planina mountain, from my hike on the Skopska Crna Gora mountain:














































The final destination – Spiro's hut:



















My legs 










Last photo:









​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Daut Pasha Hamam*, old Ottoman (Turkish) bath, dating back from the end of XV century. Today is adapted into National Gallery.










You can drink Turkish coffee or tea on these small tables:








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The park around the Museum of Contemporary Art






























































​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photo updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some views from the hill where the Museum of Contemporary Art is located:

The national football stadium & some abandoned sport facilities





































Looking towards the western part of Skopje










Looking south:



































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fortress Kale


































































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice old cars photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park...







































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park, part two...





















































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park, part three... 






















































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Gradski park, last part...





















































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful park,!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From an artistic/music performance in the Bukva bar...































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of my hikes on the mountain Vodno, just above Skopje...





















































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of my hikes on the mountain Vodno, just above Skopje, part two... (check part one few posts above)

The Pripor neighborhood, on the periphery of the city: 




























The Lisiche neighborhood:










The Drachevo neighborhood:








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the M. T. Gologanov blvd.





















































​


----------



## paul62

Nice shots.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small revitalized corner near the cement factory




























The view from up there:

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some terrible night shots from the old town...












































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some shots from the roof park of the GTC mall in the center of Skopje...

_-the never finished cladding of this administrative building, that caught fire few years ago-_










_-the hideous building of the hotel Marriot-_



















_-the urban chaos-_










_-the Female fighter park-_



















_-the GTC mall-_



































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the Bosnia and Herzegovina blvd. on a sunny afternoon...




























Slovenia blvd.








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the Kozle neighborhood...


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Boris Trajkovski blvd.







































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...






























































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town, part two...





































Old Ottoman inn (XV century)







































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town, part three...






















































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

13th of November is the day when in 1944 Skopje was liberated from the Nazi occupation. This monument is dedicated to the liberators of Skopje and it's located near the Government building:

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Totu

Great pics from Skopje!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On one of my walks along the river Vardar on a rainy day...





















































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another walk along the river Vardar and the Gradski park, this time on a nice sunny day...






























































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Totu

Skopje/Скопје said:


>


Very nice green area!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The building of the Macedonian Academy of Science and Arts, built in brutalist style:
















































































​


----------



## villadebellis

Skopje/Скопје said:


> The building of the Macedonian Academy of Science and Arts, built in brutalist style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hello. It isn't my favorite architecture... I should check but for sure around Paris there must be some examples of brutalist architecture...Take care...


----------



## villadebellis

villadebellis said:


> Hello. It isn't my favorite architecture... I should check but for sure around Paris there must be some examples of brutalist architecture...Take care...


This is an example of the brutalist architecture in the Parisian suburbs in Ivry sur Seine called "the stars". The name «stars» is given in reference to the triangular points in raw concrete that radiate from an orthogonal frame.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

villadebellis said:


> Hello. It isn't my favorite architecture... I should check but for sure around Paris there must be some examples of brutalist architecture...Take care...


^^

Paris, and France in general, are full of brutalist architecture. Trust me, I know, I'm a big fan of this architecture.


----------



## Totu

I don't really like brutalism either. In Buenos Aires there are examples that stand out... I will post some of them in my thread.


----------

